# Audio / Video >  Vēl viens čipamps

## normundss

Ir pienācis brīdis, kad es arī esmu nolēmis uztaisīt čipampu.  Pie tam nevis šādu tādu, bet paraugkonstrukciju   ::  . Pieskaitu sevi drīzāk iesācējiem elektronikā, pie ar audiofiliskām tendencēm   ::  .  Kādu brīdi palasot šo forumu, ir radies iespaids, ka vairums zinošo cilvēku šeit mīl sūtīt iesācējus lasīt grāmatas,  studēt teoriju un tad pašiem izdomāt atbildēt uz savu jautājumu.  Mērķis jau it kā cēls, bet baidos ka daudzi ar to arī tiek aizbiedēti.  Tad nu šajā tēmā ceru radīt alternatīvu - relatīvi vienkāršu projektu, kur soli pa solim ir aprakstīts kā nonākt pie strādājošas konstrukcijas ar labās prakses piemēriem - vajag darīt tā, nevajag darīt šitā.  Teorija tik, cik nepieciešams konkrētas izvēles veikšanai.  Beigās konkrēta recepte konkrētam produktam, varbūt ar dažiem variantiem.  Lai cilvēks varētu gan vienkārši paņemt un uztaisīt gatavu shēmu, gan arī tepat izlasīt kāpēc tur ir tieši tāds rezistors, un kāpēc tas atrodas tieši tajā vietā uz plates.

Konstruktīvi ieteikumi projekta pamatnostādņu sasniegšanai ir vēlami un gaidīti. 

*Projekta pamatnostādnes*
Vienkāršs shēmtehniskais risinājums, lai iesācējs var to izprast un bez kļūdām uzbūvēt. Mērķis nav izgudrot ideālu shēmu, tikai izvēlēties pietiekami labu gatavu un pieregulēt to lai sasniegtu izvēlētos parametrus.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Maksimāli korekta fiziskā konstrukcija, iespēju robežās tuvināta ideālai.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Projekta izmaksas nav ierobežojošs faktors (saprāta robežās).  Apzinos ka daudziem izmaksas ir svarīgas.  Tomēr ja jau taisu ar ambīcijām uz paraugu, tad labāk "dārgi un labi" nekā "lēti un draņķīgi".  [/*:m:2h8wh381]
Labs skanējums ir prioritārs, tehnisko mērījumu rezultāti nav pašmērķis.  Tas nenozīmē, ka tehniskie parametri vispār nav svarīgi.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Konstrukcijas vizuālais dizains ir svarīga gala produkta sastāvdaļa.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Projekta laiks nav ierobežots.  Tas būs gatavs tad, kad būs gatavs.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Lēmumi par dažādām konstrukcijas niansēm var būt pamatoti gan ar objektīviem, gan subjektīviem apsvērumiem, taču tiem jābūt izskaidrotiem.[/*:m:2h8wh381]

*Shēmas izvēle*

Pastiprinātāju esmu nolēmis būvēt uz LM3886 mikroshēmas.  Par tās skanējuma kvalitāti ir labas atsauksmes, un pastiprinātāju var realizēt vienkāršā shēmā ar nelielu komponentu skaitu.  Šajā mikroshēmā ir arī iebūvētas dažāda veida aizsardzības, kas samazina risku kaut ko nosvilināt.  LM3886 ir mono čips, tātad vajadzēs pa vienam uz katru kanālu.  Ir arī stereo variants LM4780 (varbūt arī citi).  Izvēlējos mono čipus, jo tad ir mazāk ierobežojumu fiziskās konstrukcijas veidošanā.  Piemēram, var likt katru kanālu uz atsevišķa radiatora.

Man nav pietiekami dziļas zināšanas elektronikā, lai varētu izanalizēt un novērtēt to vai citu shēmu.  Tādēļ lēmums par shēmas izvēli balstās uz pieņēmumu, ka National Semiconductor inženieri saprot ko dara. Par pamatu ņemšu datu lapā http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3886.pdf piedāvāto shēmu ar turpat atrodamajiem skaidrojumiem un aprēķiniem.  Tā varbūt nav ideāla, taču tur arī nevajadzētu būt muļķībām, uz ko varētu uzrauties uz dullo pagrābjot kaut kādu konstrukciju no interneta forumiem.


Citi noderīgi dokumenti:
Application Note 1192 Overture™ Series High Power Solutions http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1192.pdf
Application Note 1849 An Audio Amplifier Power Supply Design http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1849.pdf

Lasot datu lapu, redzams, ka nepieciešams padomāt kā minimums par šādām lietām:Barošanas bloka veids, jauda un spriegums.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Dzesēšana (_Thermal considerations_ sadaļa)[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Barošanas šuntēšana (_Supply bypassing_ sadaļa)[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Detaļu izvietojums, induktivitātes, zemes cilpas, stabilitāte (_Lead inductance, layout, ground loops and stability_ sadaļas)[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Slodze (_Reactive loading_ sadaļa)[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Pastiprinājums, izejas jauda un "pārējais" (_Generalized audio power amplifier design_ sadaļa)[/*:m:2h8wh381]
_Mute_ funkcija (_General features_ sadaļā)[/*:m:2h8wh381]

*Barošana*
Barošana būs bipolāra un nestabilizēta.  Vienpolārās barošanas gadījumā būtu jāizvēlas sarežģītāka pastiprinātāja shēma, kas iespējams skanētu sliktāk dēļ elektrolītiskajiem kondensatoriem signāla ķēdē.  Stabilizēta barošana jaudas pastiprinātājam nav nepieciešama, un primitīvs stabilizators varētu tikai kaitēt ierobežojot pieejamo jaudu.  Pagaidām atstāju atklātu jautājumu par radiatoru konstrukciju un izmēriem, tādēļ nevar aprēķināt pieļaujamo mikroshēmu izkliedēto jaudu. Līdz ar to arī jautājums par barošanas spriegumu paliek atklāts, bet tas visticamāk nebūs vairāk par +-35V.

*Montāža*
Daļai komponentu (Rf, Cs) ir kritiski svarīgi atrasties maksimāli tuvu mikroshēmas izvadiem.  Lai iespējami samazinātu vadu induktivitātes ietekmi (skat. Lead inductance sadaļu datu lapā), pieņemu par labo praksi, ka arī citus savienojumus ir vēlams veidot maksimāli īsus.  No tā izriet, ka konstrukcija būs diezgan kompakta, lai pa lielu kasti nav jāvelk gari vadi. 

Konstrukcijai jābūt pietiekami noturīgai pret vibrācijām.  No vienas puses, gaisa montāža (point-to-point jeb p2p) var nodrošināt diezgan optimālu komponentu savstarpējo izvietojumu, no otras puses, var sanāk vibrējoša 3D konstrukcija, kuru grūti saprast un modificēt.  Tādēļ domāju veidot hibrīdu risinājumu - daļa detaļu uz plates, daļa gaisā.  Lai maksimāli samazinātu savienojumu garumu, varētu izmantot arī dažas virsmas montāžas (SMD) detaļas.  Pieredzes ar SMD montāžu man gan nav, bet šis varētu būt labs iemesls pamēģināt. 

*Barošanas šuntēšana (supply bypassing)*
Barošanas šunta kondensatori shēmā ir apzīmēti ar Cs.  Saliekot kopā datu lapas rekomendācijas, sanāk ka Cs sastāv no trīs paralēli saslēgtiem kondensatoriem: 0,1uF keramiskais kondensators, vismaz 10uF tantala vai elektrolītiskais kondensators, un lielāks vismaz 470uF elektrolītiskais kondensators.
Keramiskie kondensatori mēdz būt ar trīs galvenajiem dielektriķa tipiem. Neiedziļinoties pārāk dziļās niansēs tie ir:NP0/C0G - šis ir vislabākais, arī dārgākais.  Pārsvarā ar šo dielektriķi ir sastopami tikai mazas kapacitātes kondensatori.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
X7R - vidējais variants.  Bieži vien labākais iespējamais, jo vajadzīgā nomināla C0G kondensators nav pieejams.[/*:m:2h8wh381]
Y5V - sliktākais variants.[/*:m:2h8wh381]

Pameklējot http://lv.farnell.com lapā 0,1uF NP0/C0G keramiskos kondensatorus, atradu tikai virsmas montāžas detaļas.  Parastie kondensatori ar izvadiem šajā nominālā ir pieejami tikai ar X7R vai sliktāku dielektriķi.  Vēl viens iemesls tos izvēlēties SMD izpildījumā.  Jāatceras, ka barošanas spriegums varētu būt līdz +-35V, tā ka kondensatoriem jābūt paredzētiem uz lielāku spriegumu.  50V derēs, var būt arī vairāk, bet 25V kondensatori te neder.
10uF kondensatori ir atrodami gan ar izvadiem, gan SMD.  To varēs izlemt vēlāk, projektējot plati.  Man nav skaidrs vai te būtu labāk likt tantala vai parastos elektrolītus.  Būtu interesenti dzirdēt viedokļus.
Lielie elektrolīti varētu būt 470-1000uF, konkrēti to arī var izlemt vēlāk.

*Mute funkcija*
Cm un Rm komponenti nodrošina izejas klusināšanu ieslēdzot un izslēdzot.  Manuāli ieslēdzama klusināšana (mute poga) man nav vajadzīga, tā ka no slēdža S1 var atteikties.  Lai aprēķinātu Rm, jāzina barošanas spriegums, tā ka arī tas pagaidām tiek atlikts.

*Izejas jauda* 
Tā kā īsu vadu dēļ nolēmu taisīt kompaktu korpusu, tad lieliem radiatoriem tur vietas nebūs.  Visticamāk maksimālo izejas jaudu noteiks radiatoru izmēri.  Gribētos dabūt vismaz 30W/8Ohm.

Sāk izkristalizēties fakts, ka jau agrīnā stadijā jāsāk projektēt korpuss un meklēt radiatori.  No radiatoru siltumatdeves parametriem varēs aprēķināt barošanas spriegumu un izejas jaudu, no tiem tad arī pārējos parametrus.

Sāk arī rasties doma par diviem konstrukcijas variantiem - viens "ideālais" daļēji ar SMD detaļām, otrs tikai ar tradicionālajām.

_Turpinājums sekos..._

----------


## AndrisZ

Turam īkšķus, vēlam veiksmi!
Var just, ka teoriju esi salasījies ne pa jokam.  ::

----------


## osscar

Mana nelielā pieredze ar čipampu:

Man ir Lm 3875 (līdzīgs 3886, tikai nav mute, ir vecāks un paredzēts 8 omu slodzie nevis 4 kā lm388 6)- praktiski 2 mono bloki vienā korpusā. Minimālsitiskā non-inverting konfigurācija. Tieši dēļ tā, ka mute man  nevajag izvēlējos 3875 , piedevām daudzi uzskata, ka 3875 skan labāk par 3886. Un slavenais Gaincard arī bija 3875. Pēc maniem novērojumiem ar 8 omu slodzi karst minimāli tie LM, piedevām mans vēl ir TF - plastmasas korpusā. Domāju, ja negriezšii uz max, kompakts korpuss būs ok. Fona nav vispār ne oscilī ne uz ausi. manam ir p2p montāža + star ground. Viss samontēts lētākajā kastē no parmetal  -pirku ebajā liekas 40usd + 40usd piegāde.Kaste ir nedaudz pa lielu, var samontēt mazākā mierīgi.
Manam čipampam fons nav , aparāts izdevies gana kluss, kaut sākumā nedaudz pamocījos. Ieejā izmantoju polipropilēnu, a-saitē . elektrolītu - parasto. Sākumā bije bez tā C saitē, tad bija paliels DC offsets vienam kanālam (77mV vai - jau aiizmirsu) - jāpiemeklē tie čipi tad. Daudzas minimālistu konstrukcijas - gainccard, peter daniel - neizmanto to C. Par skanējumu - subjektīvi - man liekas, ka klasika un instrumenti neskan uz jamā, taču daži stili skan ļoti labi.
Par barokli - pastāv uzskats, ka čipampiem vajag labu un jaudīgu barokli. ar rezervi. cik lasīti reporti - visi saka , ka no tā tikai uzlabojas skanējus, bet kā saka, pats nepamēģināsi - neticēsi. Nevaru šo komentēt, jo nekādus tweekus neesmu veicis. Manam stāv 2xTST poļi 24V katrs pa 100W. Filtrā RIFAs bundžas. kopā 4x15 000uf.
Pie mīnusiem - spike aizsardzība - laba lieta, bet ja skaļi klausās - degradē skaņu. Protams klientiem šādu vajag - citādi čipi sprāgs viens pēc otra.
iekšēji šis čips 100% ir uz BJT, kas MOSFETu piekritējiem var nepatikt. Man personīgi liekas, ka galvenais tā mīnus ir Kvazi komp izeja, kura AB klasē tehniski pēc parametriem būs nedaudz sliktāka par komp. pāri. JO nevar tranzistori abos plecos strādāt vienā režīmā ja  tie saslēgti katrs citā slēgumā. Skaidrs, ka tas saistīts ar ražošanas tehnoloģijām un izmaksām, turklāt šie čipi ir jau diezgan veci. 
Rezumē, pareizi uzbūvēts , čipamaps var iekabināt daudziem rūpnīcas izstrādājumiem. Lai veicas un gaidu rezultātu.

----------


## osscar

pievienoju vēl šos (LM dizaina exel proga + heatsink aprēķins)  bet gan jau tev pašam ir šie jo esi studējis labi:

----------


## tornislv

+1
saprotamā valodā uzrakstīts viss tas, ko te forumā parasti iebāž degunā ar tekstu "marš lasīt datasheet"  ::   - es arī grēkoju.
Par korpusu - ir vairāki varianti. Viens - izvēlēties minimālo izmēru. Labi tad ja daiktu nav daudz un tie izkārtoti līdzīgi kā Osscar - uz plata zema TV plaukta, vai kā citādi dizainiski  ::  
... tā kā man daikti ir daudzumdaudz, un kaut kā visi kaut kur jāsaliek, tad es pieturētos pie standarta statņa izmēra 43cm.
Ir arī variants atrast kādu vecu nomirušu ampa korpusu un iemontēt gainclone tur. Pluss - parasti ir šasija, radiators, trafs, kondensatori pieejami, mīnuss - sanāk tāds _kit car_ vai "Ferrari izgatavots no Ford Probes ar putuplastu"
Man ir vecs smuks Technics, ar lielajiem indikatoriem, kuru tādā veidā domāju pārbūvēt, jo oriģinālais _SVISTK by Technics_ gala chips maksā 54 euro un tur tādi ir divi ...
Kas attiecas uz Bypass ķēdēm un pārējo, es te būšu mērens skeptiķis un neaudiofīls, un domāju - 2mm vai 2cm īstenībā neko nemainīs. Varbūt kļūdos.
Man te sakrāvās kaudzē 4-5 gabali SONY stiprekļi (630ESD / 505ES / F490 / 419R / 606ES - ja kas, 419R, 490, 505 un 606 domāju ar laiku pārdot) un manuprāt, tie visi skan vienādi  :: 
Ja plānotā jauda ir maza, LMkas - atkal "_tā stāsta_" - labāk esot ņemt neizolētajā korpusā un likt apakšā vizlu, vai izolēt radiatorus, es izvēlējos izolēto korpusu.

----------


## normundss

> Ir arī variants atrast kādu vecu nomirušu ampa korpusu un iemontēt gainclone tur. Pluss - parasti ir šasija, radiators, trafs, kondensatori pieejami, mīnuss - sanāk tāds _kit car_ vai "Ferrari izgatavots no Ford Probes ar putuplastu"
> Man ir vecs smuks Technics, ar lielajiem indikatoriem, kuru tādā veidā domāju pārbūvēt, jo oriģinālais _SVISTK by Technics_ gala chips maksā 54 euro un tur tādi ir divi ...
> Kas attiecas uz Bypass ķēdēm un pārējo, es te būšu mērens skeptiķis un neaudiofīls, un domāju - 2mm vai 2cm īstenībā neko nemainīs. Varbūt kļūdos.
> Man te sakrāvās kaudzē 4-5 gabali SONY stiprekļi (630ESD / 505ES / F490 / 419R / 606ES - ja kas, 419R, 490, 505 un 606 domāju ar laiku pārdot) un manuprāt, tie visi skan vienādi 
> Ja plānotā jauda ir maza, LMkas - atkal "_tā stāsta_" - labāk esot ņemt neizolētajā korpusā un likt apakšā vizlu, vai izolēt radiatorus, es izvēlējos izolēto korpusu.


 Entuziastam parastajam veca pastūža korpuss noteikti ir labs risinājums.  Man starp projekta uzstādījumiem ir optimāla konstrukcija un vizuālais dizains, tā ka taisīšu vien no nulles.

Par bypass ķēdēm un citām konstrukcijas niansēm - varbūt Tev taisnība, bet šajā projektā gribu uztaisīt "ideālu" konstrukciju. Tā kā par bypass un Rf attālumu ir piekodināts pat datu lapā, tad nu tas tiks optimizēts.  

Lielajiem ražotājiem mēdz būt savs _house sound_ - tie Tavi stiprekļi varbūt visi ir speciāli piedzīti lai skan "kā SONY".

----------


## normundss

> Rezumē, pareizi uzbūvēts , čipamaps var iekabināt daudziem rūpnīcas izstrādājumiem.


 Lūk tas arī ir šī vingrinājuma galvenais mērķis - PAREIZI uzbūvēt visu _pēc grāmatas_, respektīvi, datu lapas.  LM3886 datu lapā ir milzum daudz informācijas būvētājiem, vajag tikai 20x izlasīt lai iebrauktu.

----------


## normundss

Turpinot tēmu par barošanu un radiatoriem.

Datu lapas 20.lpp ir formulas barošanas sprieguma aprēķināšanai no Izejas jaudas un slodzes.  Par sākotnējo izejas punktu tātad ņemu 30 W un 8 Ohm.
Pēc formulām (5) un (6),
Maksimālais izejas spriegums *Vopeak*=sqrt(2*Rl*Po)=sqrt(2*8*30)=*21,9V*.
Maksimālā izejas strāva *Iopeak*=sqrt(2*Po/Rl)=sqrt(2*30/ :: =*2,74A*.

Nepieciešamais barošanas spriegums būs max izejas spriegums Vopeak plus sprieguma kritums uz čipa (dropout voltage) Vod. 
Tabulā 3.lpp atrodams, ka Vod varētu būt kaut kur starp 1,6V un 3V.  Note 15 saka, ka Vod ir barošanas spriegums mīnus clipping spriegums, un sūta pētīt _Clipping Voltage vs Supply Voltage_ grafiku.
Hmm, grafiks izskatās tāds aizdomīgs, nez vai tur nav kāda kļūda.  Vertikālā skala apzīmēta "clipping voltage", bet pēc vērtībām spriežot tā drīzāk varētu būt Vod vērtība. Varbūt kāds gudrāks var pakomentēt. Pagaidām pieņemšu ka tur uzzīmēts Vod.  
Skatos tabulu 8 omu slodzei, Rl=8Ohm. Sanāk mazliet ačgārni rēķināt, bet aptuveni izdomāt var.  Ja iepriekš izrēķinātais Vopeak ir apmēram 22V, un Vod varētu būt 2-3V, tad būtu vajadzīga ap 25V barošana.  Skatoties grafikā, pie 25V supply ir aptuveni 2,4V kritums, viss sakrīt.  

Nepieciešamais barošanas spriegums 30W/8Ohm jaudas nodrošināšanai tātad ir *+-25V*.
Atceramies, ka barošanas bloks būs nestabilizēts.  Pēc formulas (7) var aprēķināt arī maksimāli iespējamo barošanas spriegumu ekspluatācijas laikā: 25*1,15*1,1=*31,6V*

Skatos _Output Power vs Supply Voltage_ grafiku lai pārliecinātos, ka ar 25V barošanu var tiešām sasniegt izvēlēto jaudu pie ciešama kropļojumu līmeņa.  Pie 8 omu slodzes līkne rāda drusciņ virs 30W, pie 4 omu slodzes - ap 50W.  Tiktāl viss kārtībā.

*Radiatori*
Radiatoriem būtiskākais parametrs ir temperatūras pretestība, ko mēra grādos uz vatu: C/W. Jo mazāka pretestība, jo lielāku jaudu radiators spēj izkliedēt. Parasti mazāka pretestība arī nozīmē lielāku izmēru.  Radiatorus var rēķināt ar formulām vai programmām, bet datu lapā 14.lpp ir dota jauka tabula, no kuras var ātri ievērtēt kas būs nepieciešams. 

Radiatorus plānoju likt korpusa ārpusē lai labāk dzesē.  Pieņemu, ka gaisa temperatūra Ta=25 grādi.    Tātad skatos pirmo stabiņu.  Gadījumā ja radiatorus liktu iekšā kastē, tur gaisa temperatūra noteikti būtu augstāka, kādi 40-50 grādi.  Tad būtu jāskatās attiecīgi otrais vai trešais stabiņš.

Vajadzīgo tabulas rindu var atrast pēc blakus esošās līknes.  Lielāks barošanas spriegums radīs lielāku siltuma izdalīšanos, tāpēc ņemu iepriekš aprēķināto maksimāli iespējamo +-31,6V kā sliktāko iespējamo gadījumu.  Līknes horizontālās iedaļas ir summētais V+ un V- spriegums kopā, tātad 63,2V.  8Ohm līkne krustojas ar 63V apmēram pretī ceturtajai rindai no apakšas.  Pirmajā stabiņā tur rakstīts 3.8, tie ir radiatora C/W. 

Varbūt es sagribēšu pieslēgt 4 omu skaļruņus.  4 Ohm līkne atduras griestos jau pie 60V (+-30V) barošanas sprieguma.  Tas nozīmē, ka šādā gadījumā čips var pārkarst.  Par laimi LM3886 mikroshēmai ir temperatūras aizsardzība, tai vajadzētu atslēgt čipu neļaujot tam nodegt.  Šis arī ir sliktākais iespējamais scenārijs, pieņemot ka Latvenergo var padot par 10% augstāku spriegumu kā normāli.  Reāli man tīkla spriegums tik daudz nestaigā, vismaz ne uz augšu. Maksimālajā 31,6V spriegumā ir ierēķināta arī transformatora "nosēšanās" par 15% kad pievienota pilna slodze, lai iegūtu vajadzīgos 25V.  Tā ka reāli tik liels barošanas spriegums pie pilna skaļuma nevarētu sanākt, pat ja Latvenergo pacenšas.

Kas notiek pie normāla barošanas sprieguma +-25V (kopā 50V)?  Ar 8 omu slodzi sanāk 7,1 C/W radiators, ar 4 omu slodzi - drusku zem 3,0 C/W.  Tabulas pēdējais stabiņš ir Pd, tā ir uz pašas mikroshēmas izkliedētā jauda.  Sanāk ap 15W ar 8Ohm, 30W ar 4Ohm slodzi.

Te vēl ir tāda nianse, ka tabula ir aprēķināta pieņemot, ka mikroshēma ir pieskrūvēta tieši pie radiatora.  Mikroshēmai uz korpusa ir barošanas spriegums.  Tā kā es gribu likt radiatorus kastes ārpusē, tad starp mikroshēmu un radiatoru jāliek izolācija lai nevarētu rasties īssavienojums starp radiatoru un kaut ko, kam tas varētu pieskarties.  Vizlas izolējošā plāksnīte palielinās siltuma pretestību par 0,4 C/W (cipars no tās pašas datu lapas).  Vienkāršoti ņemot, tikpat daudz būtu jāsamazina radiatora siltuma pretestība.  Tātad meklēju divus radiatorus ar siltuma pretestību 2-3 C/W.  Katram kanālam savu.  Mazāka pretestība būtu labāk, bet tas nozīmē lielāku radiatoru.  Paturu prātā, ka ar 4 omu skaļruņiem un noteiktas apstākļu sakritības, pastiprinātājs var arī pārkarst.  Tā kā temperatūras aizsardzība čipā ir iebūvēta, pārāk par to nebēdāju.

----------


## normundss

Tagad var arī sarēķināt cik liels un jaudīgs transformators būs vajadzīgs barošanai.  Tas ļaus jau sākt iztēloties vajadzīgos korpusa izmērus.  Vēl jau ir variants taisīt barošanas bloku atsevišķā korpusā, bet vienā gabalā tomēr būtu praktiskāk.

Lielāka jauda būs vajadzīga zemākas skaļruņu pretestības gadījumā. Tātad rēķinu transformatoru balstoties uz 4 omu skaļruņiem. 

Iepriekš jau noskaidroju, ka izejas jauda uz 4 omiem būs 50W.  Uz čipa izkliedētā jauda ar 4 omu slodzi būs 30W.  Kopā vismaz 80W uz kanālu, pa abiem kanāliem 160W. Citus jaudas zudumus pagaidām ignorēju, vēlāk vienkārši trafu "noapaļošu uz augšu".

Paskatoties barošanas trafu parametrus, redzams, ka ražotāji jaudu parasti uzrāda voltampēros VA nevis vatos W.  Lai no viena iegūtu otru, jāreizina ar Power Factor jeb PF. PF=W/VA. Ņemu PF=0,6 kā pesimistisku novērtējumu.  Reālam transformatoram tas var būt labāks, tad paliks jaudas rezerve.  Vairāk par PF var palasīties piemēram http://www.generatorguide.net/watt-acpower.html vai daudzās citās lapās.

Tātad VA=W/PF=160/0,6=266,66.  Noapaļojot uz augšu, sanāk ka vajag *300VA* trafu.

----------


## osscar

domāju, korekts aprēķins. es rēķinu - 2x70@4omi =140 x2 (visās savās grāmatās par audio - autori min šādu piemēru- parasti ņem 2x jaudīgāku par plānoto jaudu. lai būtu rezerve un trafs nedūktu un nekarstu. Budžeta nasveida iekārtās koeficients ir kādi o,7 vai vēl mazāk,...)  = 280 . tad pēc  fin iespējām - 250 w vai 300W

----------


## normundss

> domāju, korekts aprēķins. es rēķinu - 2x70@4omi =140 x2 (visās savās grāmatās par audio - autori min šādu piemēru- parasti ņem 2x jaudīgāku par plānoto jaudu. lai būtu rezerve un trafs nedūktu un nekarstu. Budžeta nasveida iekārtās koeficients ir kādi o,7 vai vēl mazāk,...)  = 280 . tad pēc  fin iespējām - 250 w vai 300W


 Nu jā, man arī "uz aci" 300VA izskatās reāli.  Tikai tā putrošanās ar W vs VA mūžīgi visiem galvu jauc.

----------


## osscar

ampiem parasti pieņem ka VA =W un nav ko sīkumoties  ::

----------


## normundss

Vajag arī transformatora spriegumu izdomāt.  

Tātad mērķis ir +-25V barošanas spriegums.  Neiedziļinoties teorijā, Vdc=(Vac*1,4)-Vd, kur
Vdc - līdzspriegums barošanas bloka izejā,
Vac - maiņspriegums uz transformatora izvadiem,
Vd - sprieguma kritums uz taisngrieža diodēm.

Tipiskam taisngrieža tiltiņam kopējais kritums varētu būt ap 2V.

No formulas izsakot Vac, iegūstu Vac=(Vdc+Vd)/1,4=(25+2)/1,4=19V AC.  Tātad lai iegūtu +-25V līdzspriegumu, vajag *2x19V* transformatoru.

Varbūt ka tieši 2x19 V nebūs atrodams.  Zemāku spriegumu likt nevajadzētu, jo tad vairs nevarēs sasniegt iepriekš nosprausto izejas jaudu.  Var ņemt nedaudz vairāk, bet tad jārēķinās ka vairāk sils radiatori un tos varbūt vajadzēs lielākus.  

Tātad orientējos uz komplektu *viens 2x19V 300VA transformators un vismaz 3 C/W radiatori katram kanālam*.  Ja radiatori ir ar zemāku C/W, tad barošanas spriegums var būt drusku lielāks un pieaugs arī izejas jauda.

----------


## osscar

Schottky diodes ar mazu V drpou  un  un kaut tas pats poļu tst 2x17V derēs.

----------


## osscar

šī tabula ir diezgan korekta:

Chip	Speaker impedance	Sec voltage	DC after bridge
LM1875/6	4 ohms	18 VAC	25 volts
LM1875/6	6 ohms	18-22 VAC	25-28 volts
LM1875/6	8 ohms	20-22 VAC	28-31 volts
Somebody wrote to me suggesting that the 1875/6 chip will last longer with the following settings:
LM1875/6	4 ohms	12 VAC	15-17 volts
LM1875/6	6 ohms	14-18 VAC	19-27 volts
LM1875/6	8 ohms	18 VAC	25-27 volts
------------------------------------------------------------------
LM3875/6	4 ohms	18 VAC	25-28 volts
LM3875/6	6 ohms	18-22 VAC	25-28 volts
LM3875/6	8 ohms	20-25 VAC	28-35 volts
LM3886	4 ohms	18 VAC	25 volts
LM3886	6 ohms	18-22 VAC	25-28 volts
LM3886	8 ohms	20-25 VAC	28-35 volts
LM4870	4 ohms	18 VAC	25 volts
LM4870	6 ohms	18-22 VAC	25-28 volts
LM4870	8 ohms	20-25 VAC	28-35 volts
OPA541	4 ohms	20-25 VAC	25 volts
OPA541	6 ohms	18 VAC	25-28 volts
OPA541	8 ohms	18 VAC	28-35 volts
OPA549	4 ohms	20-25 VAC	25 volts
OPA549	6 ohms	18 VAC	25-28volts
OPA549	8 ohms	18 VAC	28-35 volts

----------


## normundss

> Schottky diodes ar mazu V drpou  un  un kaut tas pats poļu tst 2x17V derēs.


 Argusā viss izpirkts, jeb vai zini kādu citu vietu kur tos poļu trafus dabūt?

----------


## osscar

Lemona liekas ar tirgoja ? 350W stipri lielāks pēc d un h ?

----------


## normundss

> Lemona liekas ar tirgoja ? 350W stipri lielāks pēc d un h ?


 Lemonā rāda ka ir pa kādam 300VA 2x17V un 2x24V. Sanāk ap 30Ls.  Ar 350W Tu varbūt domāji 450, kas ir nākamais izmērs poļiem? Jā, tam ir par kādiem 4 cm lielāks d. Un nav nekas piemērots dabūjams.

Farnellā ir Multicomp trafi 300VA 2x25V par 43EUR+PVN.  Tātad ap 37 Ls ar PVN
Elfā ir Noratel 300VA 2x18V un 2x24V par 47Ls +PVN = 57Ls.
Vēl ir holandiešu Amplimo, kas esot ļoti labi.  No viņiem 300VA 2x22V ar sūtīšanu sanāk 90EUR=63Ls. 

Otrs variants - ņemt atsevišķi 150VA trafu katram kanālam.  Varbūt dual mono ir pārāk liels gods priekš čipampa, bet variantu jāapskata.
Poļu 150VA nav ne Argusā ne Lemonā.
Farnelā 160VA 2x18V ir par 22EUR - sanāk diezgan izdevīgi, kopā ap 38Ls. Citi spriegumi gan sanāk gandrīz divreiz dārgāk.
Elfā lētākie 2x18 un 2x25 ir par 28Ls, dārgāks 2x22V par 37Ls.  Divi ar PVN sanāk 68Ls vai 90Ls.
No Amplimo 160VA 2x22V, divi gab ar piegādi 121,50 EUR = 86Ls.

Pašlaik izskatās ka velk vai nu uz poļu 300VA 2x17V vai 2x24V no Lemonas, vai divi 160VA 2x18V no Farnell.  Dual mono gadījumā protams būs vēl papildus izmaksas par diodēm un filtra C.  Jāpapēta radiatori, jāpadomā kā tas kopā varētu sastāties.  Jāaiziet būs varbūt līdz Latgalītei, varbūt tur ir kaut kas no krievu trafiem.

----------


## tornislv

Man LBSS Vācijā mētājas SONY trafs no TA-F220/270, bet tur 2 x 29V ... varētu piedāvāt, būtu lētāk  ::  bet LMkām laikam mazliet par niknu, tur datasheet max value gandrīz tiek sasniegts.

----------


## osscar

nu krievu trafiem  ( ja domā zaļos) vajadzētu būt ok, vienīgi mīnuss, ka to radītais EM lauks būs lielāks...es laikam pie poļu toro paliktu. Lemonā - ja Lietuvā ir - pēc  dienas būs veikalā. Latgalītē var radiatorus pameklēt, taču pāri var arī nesadabūt. ja der viens liels - tād jau gan tur būs.elfā reizēm uz kādu atlikumu var uzrauties - es dabūju velleman trafu 300w 2x50 V pa lētu cenu savulaik. Var jamiem uzzvanīt - varbūt kas ir pa zemāku cenu. 60Ls jau nu tomēr ir pa šerpu 300W.

----------


## normundss

> nu krievu trafiem  ( ja domā zaļos) vajadzētu būt ok, vienīgi mīnuss, ka to radītais EM lauks būs lielāks...es laikam pie poļu toro paliktu. Lemonā - ja Lietuvā ir - pēc  dienas būs veikalā. Latgalītē var radiatorus pameklēt, taču pāri var arī nesadabūt. ja der viens liels - tād jau gan tur būs.elfā reizēm uz kādu atlikumu var uzrauties - es dabūju velleman trafu 300w 2x50 V pa lētu cenu savulaik. Var jamiem uzzvanīt - varbūt kas ir pa zemāku cenu. 60Ls jau nu tomēr ir pa šerpu 300W.


 Jā, es domāju zaļos.  Toroīdiem savukārt it kā RFI draza vairāk cauri skrien, tā ka tur vēl nevar zināt kas labāk.  Ja liktu barošanu atsevišķā korpusā, EM lauks netraucētu.  Bet es paskatījos internetā zaļo trafu parametrus, ar jaudām švaki sanāk.  Vienīgais kas puslīdz derētu ir TPP307 uz katru kanālu atsevišķi. Diez vai Latgalītē būs tieši šis modelis 2 gab.  Radiatorus no Latgalītes negribu, tur viss tāds apdauzīts.

----------


## osscar

zaļie tur ir diezgan biezā slānī  ::  vēl gabarīti jāņem vērā. Ja ir apdauzīti radiatori, bet gadās arī pa kādam tīri laba. esmu pārīti tur ņēmis. Ja grib eksponēt - tad vajag protams glītus. Kaut tie paši zviedr un itaļi savām glaunajām kastēm mēdz nobrāzumus ar permanento piemālēt   ::

----------


## normundss

Parēķināju kas sanāk ar 24V trafu.

Barošana = 24*1,4-2=31,6V.  Tieši kā es iepriekš rēķināju max iespējamo spriegumu pie 25V nominālā.  Ar 8 ohm tumbām ok, ar 4 ohm par daudz, mikrene cepsies.  Ja negrieztu skaļi, varbūt būtu ok.  Bet radiatorus prasās lielākus.

20-22V trafs būtu tomēr optimālāks.

----------


## Isegrim

Ar vienu TPP-320/321 atliektiem galiem pietiek. Primāro saslēdz uz 240 V. Nekāda pārmērīga"villa" no tiem nenesas. Raimondam noliktavā atradīsies.
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5952
Ja par daudz, varu piedāvāt pāris no "VEF-101".

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, ar 24V trafu 8 omiem būs ok.  Man bez slodzes, ja pareizi atceros sanāca kādi 31V uz kondiķiem ar 24V trafu un standarta krituma ātrajām diodēm.

----------


## ivog

Ja nu kādam interesētu 2x31V trafs, tad man būtu ko piedāvāt, komplektā ar Pioneer A-339 ar strādājošu gala pakāpi bet beigtu poci - 25 Ls

----------


## heinrx

ja ir interese tad varētu piedāvāt trafu 4X17,5v  250VA
kā īsti ir ar divpolāro barošanu ,ja ir norādīts ka vajag 35v-tas ir pozitīvais17,5+negatīvais 17,5 ,vai kā  ::

----------


## osscar

parasti norāda vienā plecā barošanu. neesmu redzējis, ka raksta  barošana 70V  ::  ja saka , ka barošana 70V tad saprot  divpolāra +- 70V vai vienpolāra 70V.

----------


## heinrx

skaidrs ,tad jau autoram mans trafs neder.  ::

----------


## normundss

> skaidrs ,tad jau autoram mans trafs neder.


 Principā varētu arī derēt, no 4x17,5V varētu iegūt 2x17,5 saslēdzot tinumus paralēli.  Bet bieži vien tinumi nedaudz atšķiras, un tad paralēli saslēdzot var iegūt lielākas vai mazākas ziepes ar rūkšanu.  A rūcošu trafu negribas.

----------


## normundss

Labi, pieņemsim ka varēs iegūt trafu no kā uztaisīt 25VDC.

Tad var parēķināt tālāk shēmu.

*Pastiprinājums un ieejas pretestība*
Mērķis joprojām ir 30W/8Ohm vai 50W/4Ohm.  Šīs jaudas gribētos sasniegt ar Vin=1V ieejas signāla līmeni.  Tas tāds standarta variants.

LM3886 datu lapas 20.lpp, formula ( :: :

Pastiprinājuma koeficients G = sqrt(Po*Rl)/Vin

4 ohm slodzei G4 = sqrt(50*4)/1 = 14
8 ohm slodzei G8 = sqrt(30* :: /1= 15,5

Abos gadījumos sanāk diezgan līdzīgi, tēmēšu uz *pastiprinājuma koeficientu 15*.

Ieejas pretestība Rin datu lapas shēmā ir ielikta 10k, kas man liekas varētu būt drusku par maz dažiem avotiem, konkrēti lampu izejām.  Likšu Rin kādus 20k. Pārāk lielu Rin arī nevar likt, tas var radīt "_board layout problems and DC offsets at the input_".  Lai samazinātu lielāka Rin negatīvo ietekmi, datašītā ieteikts palielināt Rf līdz pat kādiem 100k.  Pagaidām atstāšu Rf gandrīz kā ir, paņemšu 22k, jo tas ir biežāk sastopams nomināls kā 20k. Tātad:
*Rin=20k*
*Rf=22k*

Neinvertējošā slēgumā opampa pastiprinājums G=1+(Rf/Ri).  
Ri=Rf/(G-1)=22/(15-1)=*1,57k*

Detaļas meklējot redzēs, kāda būs tuvākā pieejamā vērtība.  Lielāks Ri pastiprinājumu samazinās, mazāks - palielinās.
Pieņemsim, *Ri=1,5k*.  Tad G sanāks 15,7.

Jautājums protams paliek atklāts kādas Rf/Ri vērtības skanētu labāk, bet to var noteikt tikai paklausoties.

Jāpārbauda vai Gain Bandwidth Product (GBWP) ir pieļaujamās robežās.  Ņemu datu lapas piemēru ar prasību 20Hz-20kHz ar +-0,25dB, kas vienkāršoti rēķinot sanāk 4Hz-100kHz josla. Fl=4Hz, Fh=100kHz.
GBWP=G*Fh=15,7*100=1570kHz jeb 1,57MHz.  Tabulā 4.lpp redzams, ka garantētais čipa GBWP ir 2MHz un tipiskais 8MHz.  Tā ka tehniskajos parametros ar šo pastiprinājumu iekļaujos labi. Tur gan specifikācija ir dota pie +-30V barošanas, bet pieņemu ka dramatiski nekas nemainās pie +-25V.

Var sarēķināt arī minimālo Ci vērtību.  Neesmu pārliecināts vai to vispār likšu, visdrīzāk mēģināšu gan ar, gan bez tā.
Ci >= 1/(2*PI*Ri*Fl)=1/(2*3,14*1500*4)=26,53uF. Tātad kādi 30uF jāņem. Te būtu jāliek polipropilēna plēves kondensators lai mazāk bojā skaņu. Jāskatās ko varēs atrast tādā nominālā. Audiofīliskajos kaut kā čipampam negribas investēt.

----------


## osscar

tu rēķinot ņem 4Hz zemo galu ? man liekas tagad ir 680R Ri + C kādi 47uf vai > ? neatceros, rollofs bija ap 10Hz. jāpārrēķina. Principā viedokļi dažiem dalās - mazāks R - labāk mazāks R labāk no trokšņu viedokļa. Lielāks C - ar nepatīk Audiofiliem.

----------


## osscar

http://www.justblair.co.uk/nilm3875-...alculator.html

ātrais kalkulators

----------


## normundss

> tu rēķinot ņem 4Hz zemo galu ? man liekas tagad ir 680R Ri + C kādi 47uf vai > ? neatceros, rollofs bija ap 10Hz. jāpārrēķina. Principā viedokļi dažiem dalās - mazāks R - labāk mazāks R labāk no trokšņu viedokļa. Lielāks C - ar nepatīk Audiofiliem.


 4Hz ir pēc datašīta piemēra.  Bandwidth tiek uzdots kā -3dB punkti.  Ja grib 20Hz-20kHz praktiski plakanu +-0,25dB robežās, josla datašītā tiek rēķināta "_five times away from the pole_".  Tas sanāk Fl=20/5=4Hz pie -3dB, Fh=20*5=100kHz pie -3dB,  kas dod +-0,17dB kritumu 20Hz-20kHz joslā.  Tos 0,17dB pats nerēķināju, tas no datu lapas piemēra.

Ri izriet no vajadzīgā pastiprinājuma, lielāku gain kā vajag galīgi negribu taisīt.  Savukārt Rf negribu samazināt, jo datu lapā rakstīts ka lielāka pretestība samazina DC offsetu izejā.  Viņiem tur pat ir piemērs ar Rf=100k un Ri=8,2k.

----------


## normundss

> http://www.justblair.co.uk/nilm3875-...alculator.html
> 
> ātrais kalkulators


 Kalkulators laba lieta, bet man šinī projektā ir perverss mērķis VISU izsecināt no datu lapas. Tāpēc jau paņēmu supervienkāršu shēmu   ::  .

----------


## normundss

Pirmais konkrētais shēmas variants:


C8/R5 pagaidām nav specificēti, taču shēmā tos iezīmēju lai prototipa platē paredzētu vietu.
C1 ir uzzīmēts kā elektrolīts, jo Eagle CAD bibliotēkā nebija plēves C atbilstošā korpusā.  Reāli tas varētu būt SCR polipropilēna kondensators no Elfas.
R6 (Rm) sarēķināts saskaņā ar formulu datu lapas 17.lpp Rm=(Vee-2,6V)/I8, kur I8>=0,5mA.  Vee=25V, ar Rm=30k sanāk I8=(25-2,6)/30=0,75mA.
Skaļuma potenciometrs te nav uzzīmēts, toties ir R1, kas nodrošina lai ieeja nekarātos gaisā, gadījumā ja potenciomentrā ir slikts kontakts (krakšķi) vai tas vispār tiek atvienots.

Plates variants ar dažām SMT detaļām:

Uz vienpusējās plates neko jēdzīgu neizdevās sazīmēt, sanāca auzas vai nu ar zemēm vai kaut ko citu.  Tāpēc ņēmu abpusējo plati.  Doma ir to izgatavot paša spēkiem, tā ka carumi (vias) nebūs metalizēti.  Daļu detaļu var pielodēt gan no augšas, gan no apakšas, piemēram rezistorus.  Elektrolītiskos kondensatorus var pielodēt tikai no apakšas, tāpēc pie tiem nevar pievilkt celiņus no augšas.  Resultātā V+ starp kondensatoriem tiks savienots pa augšu ar vadiņu.  Pašlaik tas iezīmēts platē kā tievs celiņs augšējā slānī.  Zemes zvaigznes centrā augšējais un apakšējais slāņi tiks savienoti pielodējot izvada gabaliņu no abām pusēm.

Neizmantotie mikrenes izvadi 2, 6, 11 tiks nokniebti lai lieki neaizņem vietu uz plates.

Šī ir domāta kā plate eksperimentēšanai, kur paredzēta vieta neobligātajiem komponentiem C1, R5, C8.  Nolēmu sākumā uztaisīt prototipu bez korpusa, vienkārši pieskrūvējot abu kanālu mikrenes pie viena lielāka radiatora kas man jau saimniecībā ir.  Paeksperimentējot tad jau manīs kādus un vai vispār C un R tur jāliek.  Īsto plati tāpat jāprojektē kad būs zināmi konkrēti korpusa izmēri.

Jāsāk vākt detaļas, tad jāpieregulē plate atbilstoši reālajiem izmēriem.

----------


## Andrejs

nu mega ambiciozais projekts ar pilnīgi sūdainu platīti. 
Internetos droši ka ir 1/2k ar pgatavām VIENPUSĒJĀM lm3886 platēm. 
Ja nevar/negrib/nemāk uzzīmēt tad p2p montāža - vienmēr varēsi stāstīt par skaņas labumu.

----------


## normundss

> nu mega ambiciozais projekts ar pilnīgi sūdainu platīti. 
> Internetos droši ka ir 1/2k ar pgatavām VIENPUSĒJĀM lm3886 platēm. 
> Ja nevar/negrib/nemāk uzzīmēt tad p2p montāža - vienmēr varēsi stāstīt par skaņas labumu.


 No interneta paņemt nav liela māksla - tādu verķu man jau pietiek un gan jau būs vēl.  Projekta galvenā ambīcija ir tieši parādīt kā kaut ko uztaisīt nevis sūtīt kaut kur kaut ko meklēt.

Kas tieši platē nav labi?  Ar ko vienpusēja plate būtu principiāli labāka?

----------


## heinrx

bet kādēļ jātaisa divpusējā ja var iztikt ar vienpusējo?Un gadījumā ja jau ir gatavs un pārbaudīts pcb rasējums,kādēļ taisīt savu,kurš pagaidām izskatās patiešām pavirši uzzīmēts.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amp ... 6-pcb.html  šī šķiet ir pat kompaktāka par tavu,pat esot vienpusējā un bez smd detaļām.

----------


## normundss

> bet kādēļ jātaisa divpusējā ja var iztikt ar vienpusējo?


 Vienpusējo protams vieglāk uztaisīt un var ietaupīt pāris santīmus. Bet neredzu ne mazākā iemesla taisīt kompromisus starp celiņu izvietojumu un izgatavošanas ērtību.  Kāds droši vien varētu uzprojektēt ideālu vienpusējo plati, man pagaidām nesanāca. Tāpēc strādāju ar tādiem materiāliem ar kuriem varu panākt labāku rezultātu.  Ja izdosies nooptimizēt uz vienpusējo, to protams darīšu.  Pagaidām jau tas tikai pirmais uzmetums, tāpēc arī gribu dzirdēt konkrēti KAS tad tur nav labi, lai varētu uzlabot.  




> Un gadījumā ja jau ir gatavs un pārbaudīts pcb rasējums,kādēļ taisīt savu,kurš pagaidām izskatās patiešām pavirši uzzīmēts.


 Ja grib gatavu un pārbaudītu plati, tad vislabāk nopirkt jau tiešām gatavu plati.  Vairumā gadījumu līdz šim tā arī esmu darījis, šoreiz gribu saprast kā uzzīmēt.




> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amp ... 6-pcb.html  šī šķiet ir pat kompaktāka par tavu,pat esot vienpusējā un bez smd detaļām.


 Tajā platē ir izmantots 22uF elektrolītiskais kondensators atgriezeniskajā saitē, noteikti negribu tādu.  Uz manas plates ir paredzēts attiecīgs polipropilēna kondensators, kas tad arī aizņem pusi plates.  Tur arī 100nF barošanas šunta C ir novietoti nevis tieši blakus mikrenei kā datašītā piekodināts, bet kaut kur plates otrā pusē. SMD detaļas es lietoju tieši šī iemesla dēļ - ja rekomendē pielikt tieši blakus čipa izvadiem, tad lai arī būtu TIEŠI BLAKUS.

----------


## osscar

Man patīk Normunda zinātniskā pieeja, pats gan līdz šim izmantoju citu plates, tikai modificēju citu plates. Nu dažas barokļu plates pats esmu uzzīmējis ar expresspcb. moš saņemšos riaa plati uzzīmēt,kamēr korpuss ceļo...

----------


## ansius

nu plate tev izskatās briesmīgi, piedod, nesanāk atrast kur majestāte kaspich bija sarakstījis priekšnosacījumus labai iespiestai platei. pameklē, moš izdoas, pārlasi - sapratīsi.

----------


## habitbraker

Domaa, ka tas milziigais (daargais) kondikis kautko uzlabos? Tu lieto smd rezistorus feedbekam un liec tuvu mikrenei,  bet tad visu efektu izbojaa ar tiem garajiem celinjiem un milziigo kondikji, kas ir taalu no mikrenes.

----------


## normundss

> Domaa, ka tas milziigais (daargais) kondikis kautko uzlabos? Tu lieto smd rezistorus feedbekam un liec tuvu mikrenei,  bet tad visu efektu izbojaa ar tiem garajiem celinjiem un milziigo kondikji, kas ir taalu no mikrenes.


 Polipropilēns signāla ķēdē pilnīgi noteikti skan radikāli savādāk kā elektrolīts.  Kurš ir uzlabojums - tas protams ir gaumes jautājums, parasti jau nu elektrolītu neuzskata par labāku  (Lai arī mans F4 ir ar elektrolītiem).

Bet principā var piekrist, ka būtu jāmēģina to piestumt tuvāk.

----------


## osscar

Nu ļoti daudzās shēmās izmanto elektrolītus signāla ceļā, pat slavenajam gaincardam bij aieejā elktrolīts. Un tas čipamps nepavisam nav lēts  ::  Man drīzāk nepatīk elektrolīti, tāpēc ka tie noveco, nevis tādēļ, ka bojā skaņu....man šķiet liels nepolārais var arī uzķert RF traucējumus, tur bija jāskatās, kā pareizi pievienot -no kuras puses sākas "tinums".

----------


## normundss

> Nu ļoti daudzās shēmās izmanto elektrolītus signāla ceļā, pat slavenajam gaincardam bij aieejā elktrolīts. Un tas čipamps nepavisam nav lēts  Man drīzāk nepatīk elektrolīti, tāpēc ka tie noveco, nevis tādēļ, ka bojā skaņu....man šķiet liels nepolārais var arī uzķert RF traucējumus, tur bija jāskatās, kā pareizi pievienot -no kuras puses sākas "tinums".


 Bojā vai uzlabo - tā jau gaumes lieta, strīdēties nav jēgas.  Nu un elektrolītu es arī obligāti prototipā pamēģināšu, tāpat kā vispār bez C.  Man tikai ir pamatotas aizdomas, kas būs nesalīdzināmi vieglāk platē ielodēt elektrolītu ja paredzēta vieta lielajam polipropilēnam, nevis otrādi   :: 

Plati es sabīdīju savādāk, varbūt pat sanāks uz vienpusējās   ::  .  Pabeigšu zīmēt un ielikšu.

Nu jā, polipropilēnam ārējais tinums jāliek pie zemes, normāliem kondiķiem jau visiem ir apzīmēts kurš izvads tas ir.

----------


## Zigis

Par to kondiķi atgriezeniskajā saitē. Profi elektroniķi protams apgalvo ka ļoti vajadzīgs drošībai.

Mazliet stastistikas. Kādu laiciņu atpakaļ, kad gainclone bija topā, veči taisīja visādas modifikacijas, es kādus 2-3 gadus diyaudio čipampu forumā jaunumus gandrīz katru dienu apskatīju, kā arī vecas, garas tēmas no sākuma lasīju. publika tur visraibākā, no profiņiem līdz : vakar psūtīj P.Daniela gainklone kitu, iesakiet kādu lodēšanas staciju pirkt, kas ir DMM ? Mūsu Edziņš būtu jau gandrīz vai kaut kur stabilā vidū (cilvēks ar kau tkādu pieredzi). Tātad kaut ko salaist dēlī, nepalaist uzreiz vislielākās iespējas, un tas arī tika darīts.
Tad lūk, visā šajā periodā es neatceros nevienu gadījumu, ka kādam būtu radušās problēmas kondiķa neesamības dēļ. Un Gainklonā, kā zināms kondiķis netika lietots, datšita shēmas būvētāji tolaik tika pieskatīti pie neapgaismotajiem  ::  
Tā ka es ieteiktu nemocīties ar milzīgiem propilēniem un lietot vislabāko kondiķi - nekādu.

Man jau vislabāk patīk p2p, sevišķi šis izpildījums;
http://dogbreath.de/Chipamps/ThreeResAm ... esAmp.html

Ja tomēr gribas labu plati uztaisīt, es taisītu vieglu hibrīdu -  liktu Rf pa taisno uz čipa, kā augšminētajā piemērā. Platē barošanas elektrolītus 1000-2200uf pēc iespējas tuvu mikrenes kājām, 0.1-0.3uf polipropilēnu plates otrā pusē pa taisno uz čipa kājām, otri gali kopā un uz zemi, ja plate neļauj pa taisno, tad ar īsu resnu vadiņu. Šādā veidā, neliekot plēvniekus uz plates, izdodas elektrolīķus piebīdīt tuvāk, un plēvnieki vispār ideālā pozīcija.
Par to tantāla lietderību šaubos. Cilvēki ir izmēģinājuši visu, secinats, ka low ESR el.+ polipropilēns ir vislabākais. Pats neesmu īpaši eksperimentejis.

Ja mute nav vajadzīga, pietiek ar 10k no mutes kājas uz -, kondiķi vispār nevajag, tas atvieglina dzīvi.

C8R5 manuprat ir lieki, LM ir ļoti stabils.

Bez R2 arī var iztkt. Varbūt jaucu, bet ja liek, tad vienādu nominālu ar R3, DC samazināšanai. Parasti jau šiem LM ir mazs DC, kad būs gatavs, varēs paeksperimentēt, ja daudz nekas nemainās, var ielodēt vadiņu.

Uz plates var taisīt atsevišķi jaudas un signāla zemes, savienot ar "peremičku" vai pat mazu R pa plates augšu. Šis, kopā ar augšminētajiem (Rf un mazie plēvnieki ārpus plates, Cf un Cm ārā) stipri atvieglo plates korektu izveidošanu, arī vienpusēju.

Es ieteiktu barošanas kondiķu vietu izveidot, lai var ielodēt gan 1000uf gan 2200uf. Varēs, atkarībā no tumbām, paeksperimentēt ar klasisko gainklone (arī Gaincard) - tilts un pliki galenieku kondiķi, gan ar lielām kondiķu baterejām baroklī.

heirix piedāvātais 4 x 17.5V būtu labs, varētu veidot gandrīz dubult mono - katram kanālam savi sekundārie.

----------


## normundss

Nākamais piegājiens platei:

Plate kļuvusi vienpusēja   ::  .  Pa augšu palicis viens vadiņš V+ barošanai.  Detaļu izmēri pieregulēti atbilstoši reāli pieejamajām. Paredzēta vieta lai atgriezeniskajā saitē var ielikt gan polipropilēnu gan elektrolītu (un protams arī vadiņu   ::  ).  

Pašam ne visai patīk, ka atgriezeniskās saites C8 kondensatoram tieši pa apakšu iet jaudas izeja.  Tur laikam teorētiski varētu rasties kādas ziepes.  Būs vēl jāpaštuko.  Ja C8 neliktu, viss būtu vienkārši, bet gribu tomēr vietu paredzēt lai var pamēģināt gan ar, gan bez.

0,1uF barošanas šunta smd kondiķiem paredzēta vieta 1812 izmēram.  Tur domāti C0G keramiķi, kas Farnelā uz 50V ir pieejami tikai šajā izmērā (ja neskaita pārīti superdārgus 1206 par padsmit latiem gabalā   ::  ) Tajā pat vietā varētu arī ērti pielodēt 0,1u mazos plēviniekus platei no apakšas   ::  .

Tāpat arī Rf var pēc izvēles likt gan SMD uz plates, gan p2p mikrenei augšā uz kājām.

Saimniecībā atradu šādu radiatoru http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/RA ... windex.htm , kas arī tiks izmantots.  Radiators nāks platei virsū uz plates augšējās maliņas, būs pieskrūvēts pie plates ar divām skrūvēm, vai drīzāk distanceriem. Jāpārbauda vēl, vai R1 un R2 nav pārāk augstu uz plates, lai nesanāk ka tie iet zem radiatora.

----------


## heinrx

[attachment=0:3t747m8m]pirmaa.PNG[/attachment:3t747m8m]būtu te kaspičšh,viņš teiktu ka es pats būdams zaļš  duraks citus gribu mācīt,bet nu man liekas kautkā samocīts tas pcb,iespējams ka funkcionāls,bet nu...
es pieturos pie varianta visu pēc iespējas kompaktāk.šī ir mana pirmā un pagaidām vienīgā paša zīmētā(ne kopētā)pcb.Piedodiet ka tā iespamoju ar savu pcb,bet nu man būtu interesanti uzzināt vai tādā stilā drīkst zīmēt.

----------


## Zigis

Grūti saprast pēc zīmējuma, neaizmirst ka + jāpievieno pie 1 un 5 kājas.

Ja + elektolīķi sagrieztu pa 90 gr., ar plusu uz augšu, varētu iebīt tuvak mikrenei.

Varētu taisīt izvadus kreisajā malā no augšas uz leju : -V, VG, G out, +V, OUT , tad veidotos smuka jaudas zeme - abu kondiķu zemes gali, barošanas zemes konektors, izejas zemes konektors. Tālāk mazs džamperītis uz signāla zemi.

----------


## Jurkins

Normundss, man Tavā platē ļoti nepatīk zeme. Zvaigznē zemi vajag vienot nevis uz tumbas GND, bet uz barošanas kondensatoru GND, ja jau Tu vēlies audiofīlisko risinājumu. R2 funkcionālo nozīmi es nesaprotu, ja vien to neizmanto kā ieejas filtra sastāvdaļu, bet tā kā kondensatoru neredzu, tad tas tā nav. Būtisku ietekmi uz DC ofsetu šis neatstāj.Par R5C8 vajadzību arī var diskutēt - vai ir vajadzība taisīt nulli un polu, jo tā LM tiešām ir stabila.

Heinrx, protams, ka zīmēt var  :: , bet pirmais čujs ir tieši tas pats - man nepatīk zeme Tavā platē, lai gan jāredz ir shēmu. Galīgi nav vēlēšanās pēc plates zīlēt, kas Tev tur ir.

----------


## osscar

vēl varu piebilst , ka star grounds nedrīkst sākties tieši uz barošanas C - tam jābūt nostāk - lai pulsācijas "nelien virsū" .

----------


## heinrx

> Heinrx, protams, ka zīmēt var , bet pirmais čujs ir tieši tas pats - man nepatīk zeme Tavā platē, lai gan jāredz ir shēmu. Galīgi nav vēlēšanās pēc plates zīlēt, kas Tev tur ir.


 tas ir summators priekš 2.1 sistēmas datortumbiņām,varētu jau ar'i shēmu iemest,bet šaubos vai būtu korekti vēl vairāk piespamot svešu tēmu.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Heinrx, spinnim mozgom sapratu, ka kaut kas ar audio - nu nav labi zemi taisīt kā garu zarnu un tad visu ķap-ļap kraut tur virsū. Lai gan tas ir labāk nekā, kad uztaisa kontūrus.
Osscar, vot šitas gan, manuprāt, ir no tēmas par vadu virzieniem. Kaut kādā forumā lasīju, ka vienam tur uz barošanas GND šinas stāvviļņi veidojoties, un tad, redz, tur minimumus vajagot atrast, kuros tad slēgt klāt detaļu izvadus (es pašlaik nemaz nesmejos...).

----------


## osscar

nē visās grāmatās ar tā norāda -

tas tāpat, kā visi autori uzsver to ka decoupling kondensatoriem vajag savu "atpakaļ" ceļu uz star ground. tas dramatiski ietekmē thd. Normundam ir aprīkojums mērījumiem, viņš varēs to pārbaudīt.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, a bet attālumu viļņu garumos nenorāda?  ::  Kāds pamatojums, ka 7,674 mm attālumā pulsācijas nelīdīs. Ir jau arī citas grāmatas.
Nē, nu OK, ja kāds students uztaisītu ZPD par šo tēmu, tad būtu super - kā pulsācijas izejā ietekmē "zvaigznes" attālums no kondiķu viduspunkta.
p.s. Kādu laiku atpakaļ te gāja vilna pa gaisu par korpusa iezemēšanu. Nu tas bija smieklīgi, teikšu kā ir.

----------


## osscar

Visās grāmatās tiek uzsvērts ka, tiešā kondensatoru savienojuma vietā ir lielas strāvas turbulences/pulsācijas - un lai no tā izvairītos - jānovieto zvaigzne nostāk. šo grāmatu autori nav dunduki vai audifili - es runāju par G.R. Slone, D.Self un B.Cordell. Ok, būtu interesanti Kaspicha viedokli dzirdēt. Man liekas , ka sava taisnība, tajā ir.

----------


## osscar

Par korpusa iezemēšanu - ja nav zeme mājā - tad pilnīgs po. ja ir zeme māja - var būt problēmas ar cilpām un to radīto fonu. tad jātukšo vai zemēt caur R ut.t. vai kā pārraut to cilpu.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā,   ::  žēl, ka Kaspicha nav mūsu vidū. Labi, nestrīdēsimies, liekam zvaigzni 2*PI mm attālumā no barošanas bloka kondensatoru viduspunkta.  ::

----------


## mgiur1982

izmērs 40mmx50mm   ::  kompakta???

----------


## mgiur1982

LM3886 priekš audiofiliem izmērs 70mmx50mm   ::

----------


## Zigis

> LM3886 priekš audiofiliem izmērs 70mmx50mm


 Audiofīliem īsti nederēs, barošanas kondiķi stipri par tālu...

----------


## normundss

Šodienai pēdējais variants:


Pārlasīju vēlreiz datu lapu par grounding 19.-20.lpp.  100% līdz galam vēl neiebraucu, bet sapratu ka signāla zeme jālaiž tieši uz _supply ground_.  Laikam ideāli būtu laist katru signāla zemi atsevišķi uz _supply_, bet pagaidām paliku pie signāla zvaigznes. Ieliku opciju tur ielodēt vai nu vadiņu vai nelielu R kā Zigis ieteica.  Lielie elektrolīti palielināti līdz d=18mm, kas būtu atbilstoši 2200uF.

Šī plate ir domāta eksperimentēšanai, tāpēc tur ir paredzēta vieta daudziem iespējamiem papildelementiem, kā R5C8.  Jāpaklausās ar un bez, tad arī būs skaidrs vai "īstajā" platē vieta būs jāparedz.  Visvairāk jau man patiktu tikt vaļā no C1 kluča.

Par R2 datašītā rakstīts tā:



> Prevents currents from entering the amplifier’s non-inverting input which may be passed through to the load
> upon power-down of the system due to the low input impedance of the circuitry when the under-voltage
> circuitry is off. This phenomenon occurs when the supply voltages are below 1.5V.


 Radās ideja, ka tukšajā laukumā lejā varētu pieskrūvēt tumbu ligzdas, un ieejā ielikt uz plates lodējamo RCA ligzdu.  Varētu sanākt tāds kā _evaluation board_ bez liekiem vadiem  :: .  Tad arī pastumdīšu izejas caurumus.

----------


## normundss

Kāds var paskaidrot vai LM3886 zeme uz 7. izvada ir uzskatāma par signāla zemi vai kā?  Skatījos _equivalent schematic_, bet par īsu man saprašana.

----------


## Zigis

Aiz gara laika paniekojos par tēmu.
Man sanāca uz 49x35 mm saspiest.

----------


## Zigis

Izdevās vēl mazliet saīsināt V- ceļu, pagriežot kondiķi pa 45gr. Čipa 2. kāja ir NC, taču drošības pēc pirms lodēšanas var nokniebt.

----------


## Isegrim

Kā jutīsies tie _elektrolīti_, karstam čipam tuvu piespiesti?   ::   Ka neizkalst pirms laika.

----------


## Zigis

Īpašais oldskūl variants - nevienas lauztas līnijas

----------


## normundss

> Izdevās vēl mazliet saīsināt V- ceļu, pagriežot kondiķi pa 45gr. Čipa 2. kāja ir NC, taču drošības pēc pirms lodēšanas var nokniebt.


 Es plānoju NC kājas nokniebt un platē vietas nemaz neparedzēt - priekš kam jātaisa caurums celiņā 2. kājas vietā.

----------


## normundss

Plate noformēta kā modulis eksperimentēšanai un dažādu komponentu ietekmes uz skanējumu izvērtēšanai. Uz plates tieši pielodēti  RCA ligzda un skaļuma potenciomentrs, uz metāla leņķīša pieskrūvētas skaļruņu izejas ligzdas.  Barošanai 4 polu terminālbloks ar atsevišķām jaudas un signāla zemēm.  Pēc vēlēšanās tās var savienot vai nu tepat uz plates, vai arī barošanas blokā.

Plates izmērs ir 100x80mm, abi kanāli ideāli sanāk no vienas 100x160mm platītes.

Jāpasūta trūkstošās detaļas, jāpārbauda izmēri.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Neliekas, ka ar tām pareizticīgajām zemes zvaigznēm pārspīlējat? Esat kādā rūpnieciskā izstrādājumā uz plates redzējuši zirnekli? Man domāt, ka prātīgāk būtu zirnekļa vietā uzlikt lielu vara pleķi. Un vai tiešām ir vērts likt kopā smd detaļas ar ne-smd detaļām. Kaut kā nekošēr, ibimt.

----------


## tornislv

Jauktus smd ar ne-smd es pat 80to gadu daiktos jau esmu redzējis. Jaudas pakāpē priekšas puse SMD, lai mazāki izmēri, gabarīti, radiālie jau sākas tur kur R jauda lielāka un C resnāki...

----------


## normundss

> Neliekas, ka ar tām pareizticīgajām zemes zvaigznēm pārspīlējat? Esat kādā rūpnieciskā izstrādājumā uz plates redzējuši zirnekli? Man domāt, ka prātīgāk būtu zirnekļa vietā uzlikt lielu vara pleķi. Un vai tiešām ir vērts likt kopā smd detaļas ar ne-smd detaļām. Kaut kā nekošēr, ibimt.


 Zemes sačakarēt jau vienmēr var paspēt, cik tur tā darba   ::  . Šī projekta idejiskais mērķis ir uztaisīt visu pēc iespējas "pareizi", cik nu saprašana ļauj.  Liels vara pleķis man arī intuitīvi likās labāks. Vairāk palasot sapratu, ka svarīgi vismaz signāla zemei censties visas komponentes savienot punktā ar vienādu potenciālu.  Ja pa lielo pleķi plūst liela strāva, kā starp skaļruņa zemi un barošanas šunta elektrolītiem, tad atkarībā no strāvas lieluma rodas sprieguma kritums - pēc Oma likuma.  Ja tā strāva ir pulsējoša (skaņas signāls), un ieejas komponenti pieslēgti neveiksmīgā vietā, tad ieejas zemes potenciāls staigā līdz ar signālu.  Veidojas atgriezeniskā saite, varbūt arī pozitīva.  Tā ir mana šodienas izpratne par Oskara iepriekš minētajām pulsācijām.

SMD tāpēc lai būtiskās detaļas var pielikt tuvāk mikrenes izvadiem.  Tas ir ko es saprotu ar kompaktu konstrukciju, ne obligāti mazus plates izmērus.
Bez tam, 0,1uF barošanas šunta keramiskie kondensatori ar labāko C0G dielektriķi ir pieejami tikai SMD izpildījumā, vismaz es citādus neatradu.  Salīdzināšanai pielodēt no apakšas p2p montāžā 0,1uF polipropilēna C jau nav liela problēma, bet smd detaļām tomēr vieta uz plates jāparedz.

----------


## normundss

Gaidot pasūtītās detaļas, uztaisīju divus taisngriežu variantus barošanas blokam.  Viens ar MUR860 _soft recovery_ diodēm, otrs ar MBR1060 _Schottky_ diodēm.  Apakšā savienojumi ar 1 mm2 elektrības vada dzīslu. 
Radiatori diodēm nav paredzēti, cik nu internetā bildes redzētas, parasti ir bez radiatoriem.  Parēķinot arī sanāk, ka vajadzētu būt ok bez radiatoriem:

Ar testeri pamērot sprieguma kritumu uz diodēm - MUR860=0,4V MBR1060=0,28V.  Pie lielākas strāvas būs vairāk. Ja pieņem, ka vidējā strāva caur diodi būs 1A (tas no gaisa pagrābts), tad no līknēm datu lapā sanāk:MUR860 Vf@1A=0,95V, izkliedētā jauda P=I*U=1*0,95=0,95W.  [/*:m:itglonwq]
MBR1060 Vf@1A=0,44V, izkliedētā jauda P=0,44W.  Pie tam palielinoties temperatūrai, Vf samazinās.  Pie pārejas (_junction_) temperatūras 125 C, Vf jau būs ap 0,28V un jauda 0,28W - pašregulācija sanāk.[/*:m:itglonwq]


No datu lapas temperatūras pretestība *θja* _Thermal Resistance, Junction to Ambient_ = 60 C/W.  Diodēm vienādos korpusos vajadzētu būt līdzīgi. Pieņemot, ka gaisa temperatūra Ta=25 C, pārejas temperatūra* Tj* sanāk:*MUR860*: P=0,95W. Tj=Ta+P*θja=25+0,95*60=*82 grādi C*. Diezgan karsts, bet pilnīgi normas robežās. Datu lapā, ko es skatos, maksimālā Tj=175C.  Varbūt kādam citam ražotājam būs mazāk, bet diez vai zem 150C.[/*:m:itglonwq]
*MBR1060*: P=0,44W, Tj=25+0,44*60=*51,4 C*.  Te vispār bez problēmām, sevišķi ņemot vērā, ka temperatūrai pieaugot, izkliedējamā jauda samazināsies.[/*:m:itglonwq]

Diodes neliku uz vienas plates ar kondensatoriem lai var viegli pamainīt pārskrūvējot dažus vadiņus. Būs arī jāpamēģina ar parastajiem kantainajiem taisngiežu tiltiņiem, kaut kur pārītis mētājās.

Jācer, ka Ormixā un Argusā pirktās diodes nav ķīniešu viltojumi   ::

----------


## osscar

čipampā, pat vidēji skaļi klausoties MUR 860 veidīgās nekarst vispār, jo  ja ikdienas skaļums man ir ap 5w  :: . tā ka čipampā viņas nekarst. radiatorus saliku priekš pimp my amp. Monstrā esošās šotki - ar viem radiatoriem (mazie krievu P profila)ap 50-60 grādi. Man man caur viņām sanāk plūst kādi 1.6A @ 13V +-

----------


## normundss

> čipampā, pat vidēji skaļi klausoties MUR 860 veidīgās nekarst vispār, jo  ja ikdienas skaļums man ir ap 5w . tā ka čipampā viņas nekarst. radiatorus saliku priekš pimp my amp. Monstrā esošās šotki - ar viem radiatoriem (mazie krievu P profila)ap 50-60 grādi. Man man caur viņām sanāk plūst kādi 1.6A @ 13V +-


 Viens no kandidātiem grabināšanai ar čipampu man ir Wigo WI-130 tumbiņas, kam ir 4Ohm un 87dB jutība.  Ja ar šīm necepsies, tad citi varianti arī būs ok - tur vai nu omi vai jutība lielāki.

Atkāpjoties no čipampa tēmas - manā F4 ampā HFA15TB60 diodes uz šādiem radiatoriem  ir karstākais punkts visā konstrukcijā - uz radiatora ap 80 C ar aizvērtu vāku.  Nu tur protams A klase ar kārtīgi uzgrieztu miera strāvu   ::  .

----------


## osscar

nu tur jau citi spriegumi un A  ::  man f5 parastie melnie kluči pieskrūvēti pie šasijas - un ar ap 60 grādi turas tāpat  ::

----------


## normundss

Nu tā, detaļas atnāca, samērīju, drusku pārbīdīju, beigās plate izskatās tā:

Laikam jātaisa tik augšā   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Forsha plate! nevars tachu saliidzinaat ar to pirmo variantu vairs  :: 

Ir jau itkaa svariigi, lai masas neiet pa dazaadiem celinjiem. Manupraat slikts piemeers ir sis: http://www.logosfoundation.org/kursus/2 ... -piezo.gif
Pasam arii taa gadiijaas - uz dullo uztaisiiju plati austinju pastiprinaataajam un bija fons. Paarzaageeju vienu lieku masas celinju un kluss kaa kaps  ::

----------


## normundss

Nu tā, viens kanāls ir uzcepts.

Plate taisīta tehnoloģijā "lāzerdruka uz slepus no sieviešu žurnāla izplēstas glancētas papīra lapas, ko piekausē platei ar gludekli"   ::  .


Pirmie mēģinājumi smd lodēšanā:


Barošanas bloks: 2x6800uF uz plecu, paralēli 2,7k rezistori, 6,3A ātrie drošinātāji izejā.


Samontēts pastiprinātāja bloks. Pagaidām pieliku tādu mazu pseidoradiatoru, nākamnedēļ jātek uz veikalu pēc montāžas materiāliem lai var pielikt lielo radiatoru.


Viss kopā ar no pagultes izvilktu TPP307 trafu.  Baroklim pielikti 1uF polipropilēna plēvinieki paralēli elektrolītiem. Trafs dūc, maita.


Mute kondensatoru neliku, nekādi purkšķi ieslēdzot/izslēdzot nav, tā ka arī laikam nelikšu.

No trafa no virknē saslēgtien 10V tinumiem nāk 22,35 VAC, īslaicīgi uzgriežot uz pilnu skaļumu, tas praktiski nemainās. Abi sekundārie tinumi atšķiras tikai par 0,02V, atšķirībā no poļu toroīdiem kur mēdz būt +-1V starpība! Bet dūc!  Primārie pašlaik saslēgti uz 220V, jāpamēģina saslēgt uz lielāku spriegumu. 
Baroklī ar MUR860 diodēm sanāk 29,4VDC.

Bišķi paklausījos uz vecās RRR S-50B tumbas, negriežot pārāk skaļi.

Pirmkārt pamēģināju salīdzināt lielo polipropilēna plēves C ar Panasonic FC elektrolītu atgriezeniskajā saitē.  Plēves kondiķi speciāli paņēmu 22uF nevis 27, kā sākumā rēķināju, lai var korekti salīdzināt ar 22uF elektrolītu.  Skan jūtami atšķirīgi, elektrolīts mīkstāk, plēvinieks dzidrāk un it kā labāk.  Bet ja salīdzina vispār bez C, tad abi divi ir GARĀM.  Diezgan droši varu jau teikt, ka C man tur beigās nebūs. Labi, ka nopirku tikai vienu lielo polipropilēna kondiķi.  Ar pieslēgtu C, izejā bija 2-5mV DC atkarībā ko potenciometra stāvokļa.  Bez C - 2,8-26mV.  Principā normas robežās.

Pamēģināju arī salīdzināt MUR860 diodes ar Schottky MBR1060.  Šotki nepatika, sanāk hiperdzidras un asas augšas, kā ar žileti ausī.  Varbūt ar kādām hi-end tumbām būtu ok, bet ar S50 diez kas nav.  MUR860 daudz mīļāk skan.  Atšķirība nepārprotama un momentā sajūtama.
Nošuntēju barošanas bloka elektrolītus ar 1uF plēves kondensatoriem.  Itkā drusku atšķirība ir, bet ļoti minimāla, tikpat labi tās varētu būt iedomas.

----------


## osscar

smukas plates  ::  es ar pēdējā laikā tik uz glancētajiem žurnāliem/katalogiem drukāju  ::  Nu ar s50 pīkstuļiem jau diez-kas nav  ::  tie nav medusmaize un nav brīnums, ka griež ausī.

----------


## osscar

tev tiešām viss izskatās kompakti, atnāks man šī kaste - padalīšos iespaidos par kvalitāti - bet liekas tav aparāts varētu tādā satilpt   :: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HiFi-Audio-DIY-A...96843799194240

----------


## osscar

vadi ar labi satīti  ::  kā tamborēšanā skolā, es jau esmu aizmirsis kās tas jādara. Bet vai nebija tā, ka mesu neieteica kopā ar + un -  tīt ? Kā ar fonu ? nav fona ? . Jā šiem ampiem ja nelieto  to Ci  tad mV izejā mainās atkarībā no poča stāvokļa, manam bija pat līdz 70mV.

----------


## normundss

Nu šis aparāts jau vēl nav aparāts, tikai eksperiments.  Ja neliek to lielo plēves C un vēl šo to kam tagad vieta paredzēta, tad varētu arī kompaktāk uztaisīt.  Trafs tikai paliels, un ja paliek pie TPP307, tad katram kanālam savu tā kā prasītos.

Attiecībā uz korpusu man pamazām dažas domas sāk rasties pēc pastaigas pa būvmateriālu veikalu.  Tajās fantāzijās figurē akmens flīzes un kapara ūdensvada caurules   ::

----------


## osscar

nu jā, ja izdoma strādā, tad var baigi labu korpusu arī nedārgi izgatavot...nu ja vēl māk ar kokapstrādi darboties-tad bez problēmām.

----------


## normundss

> vadi ar labi satīti  kā tamborēšanā skolā, es jau esmu aizmirsis kās tas jādara. Bet vai nebija tā, ka mesu neieteica kopā ar + un -  tīt ? Kā ar fonu ? nav fona ? . Jā šiem ampiem ja nelieto  to Ci  tad mV izejā mainās atkarībā no poča stāvokļa, manam bija pat līdz 70mV.


 Uz ausi fona nav, ja neskaita trafa mehānisko dūkšanu.  Par masas tīšanu nezinu, bet signāla zeme tur iet atsevišķi pa zaļo vadiņu  ::

----------


## normundss

> nu jā, ja izdoma strādā, tad var baigi labu korpusu arī nedārgi izgatavot...nu ja vēl māk ar kokapstrādi darboties-tad bez problēmām.


 Forši būtu granītā izkalt, bet nedārgi gan tas laikam nesanāks   ::

----------


## osscar

Nu tad jau viss kā nākas. ja nav uz ausi - tad jau visticamāk arī ar aparātiem nebūs nekas redzams   ::  Nu jā, šiem zaļajiem pat nezinu kā var "ārstēt" dūkšanu.

----------


## osscar

man bija doma iebetonēt - bet kurš noarmēs un akurāti noveidņos, tad pašam no finiera forma jāsasit. Forši būtu no baltā betona, kā Baltais vējš birojs uz Ulmaņa gatves  ::

----------


## normundss

Trafam primāros pārslēdzu no 220V uz 240V.  Nekas vairs nedūc, sekundārajos 20,2 VAC - ideāli.

----------


## osscar

Laba opcija. Jā trafi mēdz dūkt ja paliels spriegums. tev jau ar noteikti 230 tīklā, Krievuu laikos bija mazāk. Man poļu toro rūca , ja tīklā bija virs 230V...

----------


## normundss

Par agru sapriecājos - kad mikrene uzsilst, laikam lielāka slodze sanāk un trafs sāk dūkt, bet mazāk kā 220V slēgumā.

----------


## normundss

Nē, mikrenei silstot patērējamā strāva pat drusku samazinās, no 47mA uz 44mA (mērot barošanas + vadā bez signāla).  Tātad pats trafs uzsilst un sāk dūkt.

----------


## Zigis

Jā, ar tiem zaļajiem mūžīgas dīkšanas problēmas. Es parasti lieku uz gumijas kājām, un to finieri arī uz gumijas kājām. Vismaz galds mazak kā rezonātors stradā.
Vēl jau labs variants ir divkorpusu aparāts, trafs atsevišķi, stipreklis atsevišķi, mazā kastītē, kā Oskars parādīja, vai vēl mazākā.

Kas tas par 22uf kondiķi, cik maksāja?

----------


## osscar

izskatās kā no Elfas tie aksiālie.
p.s. - pasūtīju vēl 2 pārus tādus binding speaker postus , kā Normundam bildē - nu jau 6 nedēļas kā gaidu  ::

----------


## normundss

> Jā, ar tiem zaļajiem mūžīgas dīkšanas problēmas. Es parasti lieku uz gumijas kājām, un to finieri arī uz gumijas kājām. Vismaz galds mazak kā rezonātors stradā.
> Vēl jau labs variants ir divkorpusu aparāts, trafs atsevišķi, stipreklis atsevišķi, mazā kastītē, kā Oskars parādīja, vai vēl mazākā.
> 
> Kas tas par 22uf kondiķi, cik maksāja?


 Kondiķis SCR no Elfas, maksā ap 5Ls.  

Trafs man pielipināts ar divpusējo līmlenti, tā ka tur zināma amortizācija ir.  Galvenā problēma tur nav vibrācija, bet paša trafa tarkšķēšana - vai nu tinumos vai serdē.  Auksts ir ok, bet kā drusku pastrādā tā ir cauri.  Varbūt tur ir kaut kāds vasks saliets, kas siltumā paliek mīksts.  Izskatās, ka gala produktam vajadzēs meklēt citu trafu.  Tomēr TPP307 ir labs ar to, ka var visādus spriegumus sakombinēt.

----------


## osscar

viņam vai tad visi tinumi ar viena diametra vadu satīti ? nav tā , ka kāds tinums nevelk ?

----------


## normundss

> viņam vai tad visi tinumi ar viena diametra vadu satīti ? nav tā , ka kāds tinums nevelk ?


 Konkrēti TPP307 sekundārie tinumi ir ar vienu vadu 2x(10V+10V+2,25V), un primāros arī var saslēgt visādās kombinācijās attiecīgi iegūstot vēl kādas +-10% variācijas. Patiesībā tur primāro variācijas daudz lielākas iespējamas, bet laikam nebūs labi saslēgt uz 127V un maukt pie 220   ::

----------


## osscar

nē, nu tad ok.

----------


## normundss

Pabakstījos vēl uz priekšu ar čipampa būvēšanu.  Wigo tumbiņas ir aizlienētas  uz dažām nedēļām, Spendorus šis amps normāli iekustināt nevar, tā ka pagaidām eksperimentēju ar vecajām S-50B.  Tūnēšana tātad reducējas nevis uz labu skanēšanu, bet gan lai neskan pārāk briesmīgi   :: .  Pamatsakarības jau saprast var arī šādi.

Pirmais secinājums - būs jātaisa drusku lielāks pastiprinājums, jo daži ieraksti ir diezgan klusi un avoti arī var būt dažādi.  Ar skaļiem ierakstiem sākumā aprēķinātais pastiprinājums ir pilnīgi pietiekams, klausoties gan no Logitech Duet gan no EMU 0404.

Otrs pirmais secinājums - starpbloku kabeļiem ir visai liela ietekme.  Piedodiet, neticīgie.  ::  Bildē ir uzsprausts Blue Jeans Cable, vēl mēģināju Vovox, pašlodētu kabeli no Argusa vada, un kaut kādu kabeli kas kādreiz nāca līdzi 20 gadus vecam JVC CD atskaņotājam.  Ar katru skan vairāk vai mazāk savādāk, pie tam savstarpējās atšķirības ir līdzīgas par signāla avotu izmantojot EMU vai Logitech.  EMU gan ar jebkuru kabeli ir par galvas tiesu pārāks par Logitech Duet.  Bet ne par to šis stāsts.

Šodienas konstrukcija:


Snuberi zem diodēm:


Otrā kanāla plate.  Nolēmu tomēr neskrūvēt abus kanālus uz lielā radiatora, bet idejiski tuvināt gala konstrukcijai.  Pieskrūvēju pie vara plāksnes 50x70x5mm.  Finālā ir doma plāksnei otrā pusē vertikāli pielodēt kapara caurules gabalu, kas darbotos kā skurstenis.  Uz S50 mērenā skaļumā klausoties pilnīgi pietiek tikai ar šo plāksni, kaut kur ap 60 grādiem sanāk.  Priekš 4 omu skaļruņiem vajadzēs tomēr trubu lodēt klāt. Izskatās, ka temperatūra atļauj arī drusku pacelt barošanas spriegumu - tagad ir +-26V.  Jāuztaisa tie skursteņi, tad redzēs kā būs ar dzesi.


Iemēģināju dažāda veida Rf rezistorus - SMT thick film, SMT metal film, parasto nezināmas izcelsmes metal film, HOLCO metal film, lēto carbon film no Argusa un carbon composite.  Abi SMT un parastais MF skanēja ļoti līdzīgi, vismaz šajā sistēmā būtu vienalga kuru likt.  HOLCO sataisīja hiperdzidras un spalgas augšas. Subjektīvais efekts kaut kur līdzīgs kā nomainot MUR860 diodes uz šotki.  Man nepatīk.  Argusa carbon film bija otra galējība - riktīgi nokāva dzidrumu augšās.  Carbon comp vismaz uz šo brīdi izrādījās tas ko vajag - spalgums prom, augšas ir.  Bildē ir variants ar carbon comp.  Paeksperimentēju arī ar Ri rezistoru, tur paliku pie parastās metālfilmas.

Barošanas bloka niansēm izrādījās nemērīga ietekme uz skaņu, daudz lielāka nekā biju domājis.  Sākot ar diodēm un filtra kondensatoriem, un beidzot ar _snuberiem_ un _bypassiem_.  Izmēģinot praktiski visus variantus, ko detaļu krājumos varēju atrast, nonācu pie šāda varianta. Noteikti to vēl var optimizēt.


C1 piemeklēts pēc skanējuma, izmēģinot variantus no 3,3nF līdz 0,33uF, un arī vispār bez C1.  
Sākumā slēdzot ārā slēdzi, bija dzirdams diezkan skaļš sprakšķis skaļruņos.  Tas tika pilnībā izārstēts pieliekot C2.
Snuberi diodēm salikti no tā kas bija pie rokas, pamēģināju kādus 3-4 variantus, protams arī vispār bez tiem. Šis pagaidām vislabāk izklausījās. Tālāk var mēģināt optimizēt, kad būs īstais barošanas trafs.

Pastiprinātāja plates barošanas šunta kondensatorus arī izmēģināju vairākus variantus - lielos elektrolītus 1000uF un 2200uF, Panasonic FC un lētos Hitano. Mazos 10uF elektrolītus - Pana FC, Sanyo SP, Hitano, vispār bez.  0,1uF - C0G keramika, Wima MKP10 polipropilēns, BC MKT poliesters.  Paliku pie Panasonic FC 1000u +10u + 0,1u keramika + vēl paralēli _snuberzobelis_ 1R+0,022uF MKP1837 polipropilēns.  Ar 4 omu tumbām droši vien būs labāk te likt 2200 uF. Jāsameklē jaudīgāks trafs, tad manīs kas ar basiem notiek.
Lielie Hitano elektrolīti nav nemaz slikti un ir 2x lētāki par Panasoniķiem.  Bišķi skaņā atšķirība ir, bet tas ir gaumes jautājums.  Skaņā daudz lielākas atšķirības sanāk mainot taisngiežu snuberus, nekā mainot barošanas elektrolītu modeļus.  


Šis kanāls nu jau sāk skanēt vismaz tā, ka nav jāviebjas.  Pirmā kanāla konstrukciju neesmu mainījis, tikai noņēmu Ci.  Ik pa brīdim salīdzināšanai paklausos vienu un otru lai pārliecinātos vai jumts vēl nav galīgi aizbraucis.   :: 

Turpinājums sekos, kad dabūšu atpakaļ Wiguļus ar titāna pīkstuļiem - varbūt tur būs pavisam citi iespaidi.  Paralēli vēl jāizdomā, ko īsti ar barošanas trafu darīt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nafig Tev tur četru diožu vietā astoņas? Ko ar to iegūsti?

----------


## Athlons

visu cieņu *normundss*... nu bet jidrit vai.... tev toč laikam nav ko darīt...  :: 
neesmu *kaspich*s, tāpēc nevaru tā vienkārši bakstīt ar pirkstu acī un bļaut "FAIL, FAIL un vēlreiz FAIL!!!"...
bet šitais topiks mazliet robežojas ar vājprātu... nē nu ok, nau jau man žēl, ka tu tur experimentē ar tiem kondiķiem...  :: 
ai labi, neņem mani pierē!... man šodien garīgais tāds ne visai...  ::

----------


## normundss

> Nafig Tev tur četru diožu vietā astoņas? Ko ar to iegūsti?


 Katram plecam savs tilts, diezgan standarta risinājums.  Viens tilts it kā nav diezko labi, ja trafam sekundārajos tinumos spriegumi atšķiras.  Kaut cik jau atšķiras vienmēr, šim konkrētajam eksemplāram gan ļoti minimāli, tikai par pārdesmit milivoltiem.  Diodes jau santīmus maksā, nav vērts iespringt un ekonomēt, ja vien mērķis nav maksimāli pa lēto uztaisīt.

----------


## karloslv

> C1 piemeklēts pēc skanējuma, izmēģinot variantus no 3,3nF līdz 0,33uF, un arī vispār bez C1.


 Vai tik tu nenodarbojies ar sava elektrotīkla īpatnību optimizāciju... Kas notiks citā nedēļas nogalē, kad kaimiņš ieslēgs veļasmašīnu vai urbi? Nebūs tā, ka visi smalki piemeklētie kondensatori patiesībā strādā tikai noteiktam elektrotīkla stāvoklim un patiesībā barošana ir slikti organizēta un pastiprinātājam slikts PSRR, ja jau tā jāņemas ar taisngrieža optimizāciju?

----------


## osscar

nu jā par rezistoru ietekmi daudzi runā, saka ka tantāla rezistori ir baigā štelle. Normund, tu samērīji ar kādus THD ar dažādiem barokļiem/diodēm tajos ? būtu interesanti paskatīt ? 
paldies.

----------


## AndrisZ

> trafam sekundārajos tinumos spriegumi atšķiras.


 Spriegumi atšķiras minimāli, ja vijumu skaits vienāds. Vairāk atšķiras tinumu pretestība un līdz ar to Tavā slēgumā pie vienādas slodzes būs dažādi spriegumi katram plecam kas atšķirsies jau par vairāk kā tikai dažiem desmitiem milivoltu. Klasiskajā slēgumā ar iezemētu tinumu viduspunktu spriegumi taisngrieža izejā būs vienādi.

----------


## normundss

> visu cieņu *normundss*... nu bet jidrit vai.... tev toč laikam nav ko darīt... 
> neesmu *kaspich*s, tāpēc nevaru tā vienkārši bakstīt ar pirkstu acī un bļaut "FAIL, FAIL un vēlreiz FAIL!!!"...
> bet šitais topiks mazliet robežojas ar vājprātu... nē nu ok, nau jau man žēl, ka tu tur experimentē ar tiem kondiķiem... 
> ai labi, neņem mani pierē!... man šodien garīgais tāds ne visai...


 Šajos eksperimentos mans galvenais mērķis ir pārbaudīt visādas interneta leģendas par komponentu izvēli, pirmkārt jau noskaidrot vai atšķirības tiešām ir dzirdamas skanējumā.  Protams ka daudzas nav, un ja arī ir, tad tik minimāli ka principā ir pilnīgi vienalga.  Bet nu dažas lietas tomēr dod negaidīti lielas atšķirības, piemēram diožu tips un _snubberi_, kā arī daži Rf rezistora tipi.  Nekādā gadījumā neapgalvoju, ka kāds tur konkrēts rezistora vai kondensatora modelis vai ražotājs ir tas īstais un pareizais, pasarg dies'   ::  ! 

Skaidrs, ka zināmas līdzibas ar kuģu modeļu būvēšanu pudelēs šajā procesā ir saskatāmas   ::

----------


## osscar

AndriZ, kā uzskata daudzi autori (un ne par velti daudzos dārgā gala verķos ir 2 tilti) - 2 tilti novērš lieku trafa dūkoņu, kura var rasties, kā normunds minēja. maksā tak kapeikas tas papildus.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 2 tilti novērš lieku trafa dūkoņu, kura var rasties


 No kurienes tā dūkoņa radīsies un kā tā tiks novērsta? Apraksti mehānismu, vai vēl labāk parādi praktiski.

----------


## AndrisZ

> dažas lietas tomēr dod negaidīti lielas atšķirības, piemēram diožu tips un snubberi, kā arī daži Rf rezistora tipi


 Ja pats slēdzi, mainīji un klausījies, zinot kas pieslēgts, tad nebrīnos, ka visādus brīnumus var "saklausīt".

----------


## normundss

> C1 piemeklēts pēc skanējuma, izmēģinot variantus no 3,3nF līdz 0,33uF, un arī vispār bez C1.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Vai tik tu nenodarbojies ar sava elektrotīkla īpatnību optimizāciju... Kas notiks citā nedēļas nogalē, kad kaimiņš ieslēgs veļasmašīnu vai urbi? Nebūs tā, ka visi smalki piemeklētie kondensatori patiesībā strādā tikai noteiktam elektrotīkla stāvoklim un patiesībā barošana ir slikti organizēta un pastiprinātājam slikts PSRR, ja jau tā jāņemas ar taisngrieža optimizāciju?


 Attiecībā uz C1 varbūt taisnība, to manīs ilgākā laikā.

Par taisngrieža kondensatoriem varētu būt cita štelle.  Nesitiet stipri, par šo man ir ļoti margināla saprašana.  Trafa sekundārā tinuma induktivitāte un parazītiskā kapacitāte kopā ar diodes p-n pārejas kapacitāti veido rezonantu LC kontūru (LC tank circuit).  DIode slēdzoties ārā dod _reverse recovery_ impulsu, kas šo kontūru uzbudina un tas sāk zvanīt.  Manā baroklī C3+C4 (skatoties uz to kā vienu 0,1uF kondensatoru) palielina kontūra C un samazina rezonanses frekvenci.  R1+C7 slāpē zvanīšanas amplitūdu un samazina tās ilgumu.  C3+C4 sadalīts divos kondensatoros ar zemējumu vidū, lai novadītu _common mode_ troksni uz zemi.  Konkrētie C un R nomināli notiekti nav optimāli, par to nešaubos.  Ja tā tiešām ir rezonanse ar trafa tinumiem, tad optimizēt to ir jēga tad, kad būs īstais trafs.  Iespējams, ka šī te teorija ir muļķības, bet fakts tomēr paliek - pamainot vai noņemot šos komponentus skaņa mainās samērā jūtami.

Barošanas šunta kondensatoru ietekme uz skaņu drīzāk varētu būt sasitīta ar _impedance_ augstās frekvencēs.

----------


## Isegrim

> Ja pats slēdzi, mainīji un klausījies, zinot kas pieslēgts, tad nebrīnos, ka visādus brīnumus var "saklausīt".


 Tieši tā - ticēt var "blind test" ar duci ekspertu.

----------


## normundss

> dažas lietas tomēr dod negaidīti lielas atšķirības, piemēram diožu tips un snubberi, kā arī daži Rf rezistora tipi
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ja pats slēdzi, mainīji un klausījies, zinot kas pieslēgts, tad nebrīnos, ka visādus brīnumus var "saklausīt".


 Zināmā mērā taisnība, tomēr vismaz pusē gadījumu ko mēģināju, atšķirību nedzirdēju vai neesmu pārliecināts ka dzirdēju.  To visu ierindoju kategorijā "nav starpības" un lieki nespamoju.  Par diodēm, snubberiem un Rf tomēr esmu diezgan pārliecināts.

----------


## AndrisZ

C1 varētu arī palikt. Uz skanējumu kā tādu gan viņam nekāda ietekme nebūs (interesanti, ko Tu tur centies sklausīt?).
C2- Liene jau te bija izmisumā, ka pie izslēgta pastiprinātāja kautkādi spriegumi pa shēmu pastaigājas.  ::

----------


## normundss

> Ja pats slēdzi, mainīji un klausījies, zinot kas pieslēgts, tad nebrīnos, ka visādus brīnumus var "saklausīt".
> 
> 
>  Tieši tā - ticēt var "blind test" ar duci ekspertu.


 Tādu pasākumu gan es neuzrīkošu, bet ja kādam patiešām interesē varam sarunāt paklausīties un salīdzināt vienu vai otru variantu. Droši vien ka daudziem foruma iemītniekiem ir arī kāds lieks amps un pietiekama saprašana lai varētu uzlodēt līdzīgu snubberi uz taisngrieža un noreportēt iespaidus.  Man arī būtu interesanti dzirdēt atsauksmes no kāda cita, kas tiešām ko līdzīgu ir pamēģinājis.

----------


## normundss

> C1 varētu arī palikt. Uz skanējumu kā tādu gan viņam nekāda ietekme nebūs (interesanti, ko Tu tur centies sklausīt?).


 Neko īpaši necentos. Daudzās shēmās ir redzēti dažādi kondiķi šajā vietā, tad nu arī pamēģināju dažus variantus, atstāju kas likās labāk.  Ja drīkst pafilozofēt par lietām ko nesaprotu, vai nevar būt ka LC kontūrs trafa primārajā tinumā ietekmē rezonansi sekundārajā?




> C2- Liene jau te bija izmisumā, ka pie izslēgta pastiprinātāja kautkādi spriegumi pa shēmu pastaigājas.


 Jā gan, es tajā tēmā aiz pārsteiguma pat samērīju strāvas caur dažādiem kondiķiem virknē ar trafu   ::  . Sākumā biju uztaisījis bez C2, bet tas sprakšķis izslēdzot bija tiešām nejauks. C2 to noņēma pilnībā.  Un man tur tikai 0,01uF nevis 0,1 kā Lienei  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Daudzās shēmās ir redzēti dažādi kondiķi šajā vietā, tad nu arī pamēģināju dažus variantus, atstāju kas likās labāk.


 Man ļoti interesē, kas tieši likās labāk?
Kas mainījās skaņai, mainot C1 lielumu?

----------


## normundss

> Daudzās shēmās ir redzēti dažādi kondiķi šajā vietā, tad nu arī pamēģināju dažus variantus, atstāju kas likās labāk.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Man ļoti interesē, kas tieši likās labāk?
> Kas mainījās skaņai, mainot C1 lielumu?


 Sākot no bez C1 un palielinot kapacitāti līdz 0,33uF, augšas paliek it kā nedaudz skaidrākas un precīzākas, tajā pašā laikā arī "cietākas" - palielinās sibilance sieviešu vokālā uz "s" skaņu.  Tas protams ir ļoti subjektīvi, un vēļ jāņem vērā, ka testēju ar S-50 tumbām, kam pīkstuļi nav nekāda dieva dāvana.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tātad esi pārliecināts, ja kāds Tev neredzot to 0,33mkf kondensatoru pieslēgs un atslēgs, varēsi viennozīmīgi pateikt kad tas ir pieslēgts un kad nav?

P.S. Ja es tagad tīklā paralēli pieslēgšu kādus 10mkf, tad tak visā mājā kaimiņu aparātiem skaņai būtu jāizmainās. Vai ne tā?

----------


## normundss

> Tātad esi pārliecināts, ja kāds Tev neredzot to 0,33mkf kondensatoru pieslēgs un atslēgs, varēsi viennozīmīgi pateikt kad tas ir pieslēgts un kad nav?


 Pārliecināts protams nevaru būt jo esmu mēģinājis tikai pats mainīt, bet domāju ka statistiski rezultāts būtu labāks kā 50/50. Attiecībā par C1 es nerunāju par kaut kādām milzīgām atšķirībām skaņā. Piemēram, nomainot taisngrieža diodes, skaņa mainās DAUDZ vairāk.




> P.S. Ja es tagad tīklā paralēli pieslēgšu kādus 10mkf, tad tak visā mājā kaimiņu aparātiem skaņai būtu jāizmainās. Vai ne tā?


 Nē.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Piemēram, nomainot taisngrieža diodes, skaņa mainās DAUDZ vairāk.


 Placebo efektu jau arī vēl neviens nav atcēlis.  ::

----------


## normundss

> Placebo efektu jau arī vēl neviens nav atcēlis.


 Mūzikas klausīšanās būtībā ir apziņas stāvokļa modificēšana, un visi faktori kas ietekmē apziņu var reāli mainīt mūzikas uztveri.  Arī piemēram telpas apgaismojums, aparatūras lielie spīdīgie kloķi, apziņa ka Tavam ampam ir 0,001% THD salīdzinot ar kaimiņa 0,05%.  Palasi jebkuru ievada līmeņa grāmatu par _cognitive neuroscience_. Placebo nevajag noniecināt   ::  .

Attiecībā par konkrētajām niansēm ko vakar aprakstīju, tomēr domāju ka tur ir kaut kādi elektroniskas, nevis psiholoģiskas, dabas cēloņi.  Neceru jau nevienu pārliecināt ar kaut kādiem tekstiem forumā. Labākajā gadījumā ceru, ka kāds interesents varbūt saņemsies un pats pamēģinās kaut ko līdzīgu.

----------


## karloslv

Paga, visu, kas attiecas uz barošanu - lūdzu, tak var nomērīt. Osciloskops vai kaut vai skaņas karte un mērījumus studijā. Ja diodes zvana - var nomērīt.

----------


## tornislv

Nu paga, neviens jau neliedz finālo Normunda konstrukciju pēc tam uzbūvēt pašam  :: 
Man kastītē tieši 4 gab LM3886 stāv, varu salikt 2 pēc poļu shēmas un 2 - pēc Normunda meklējumiem un tad taisīt blind testus.

----------


## karloslv

Nu znajķe, uzbūvēt pašam, varbūt viņš tur vēl 50 dienas kondensatorus termostatā izsilda un visu pārsmidzina ar homeopātisko laku  ::

----------


## tornislv

Pirmkārt, es vadus un kondensatorus nedzirdu. Otrkārt, man patīk, ka cilvēks pats kaut ko dara. Treškārt, ar interesi to visu izlasu. Matu laka man ar mājās ir.  ::

----------


## normundss

> 2 tilti novērš lieku trafa dūkoņu, kura var rasties
> 			
> 		
> 
>  No kurienes tā dūkoņa radīsies un kā tā tiks novērsta? Apraksti mehānismu, vai vēl labāk parādi praktiski.


 Reku Kaspich par tēmu reiz rakstīja, un par Schottky diodēm arī  viewtopic.php?f=32&t=5770&start=105#p68678.  Tur gan par smalkākām lietām, ne par dūkšanu   ::  .

Kad būs laiks atkal ņemties, pamēģināšu arī viena tilta slēgumu. Trafs gan man dūc arī vispār bez slodzes, tā ka nez vai par šo tēmu varēšu izdarīt tālejošus secinājumus.  Varbūt jāpamēģina ar poļu toroīdu, tiem spriegumi sekundārajos atšķiras pamatīgi.

----------


## normundss

> Nu znajķe, uzbūvēt pašam, varbūt viņš tur vēl 50 dienas kondensatorus termostatā izsilda un visu pārsmidzina ar homeopātisko laku


 Ja sildītu un smidzinātu, tā arī būtu uzrakstījis.  

Vispār man tiešām ir plānos pārbaudīt leģendas par elektrolītu "trenēšanu".  Tur tomēr reāli ķīmiskie procesi notiek.  Jāpaņem divi vienādi komlekti ar jauniem lētajiem elektrolītiem. Jāuztaisa uz kāda tda2003 primitīvs amps, barošanu no laptopa barokļa, iekšā palaist balto troksni no skaņas kartes.  Izejā trenējamais elektrolīts virknē ar 2R rezistoru.  Signālu jāieregulē lai ir tuvu, bet nepārsniedz kondiķa max ripple current, nu un kādas pāris diennaktis tā jāpakurina.  Tad var salīdzināt trenētos ar netrenētajiem.

Nu tagad toč par manu vājprātu vairs šaubām nevajadzētu būt   ::

----------


## karloslv

Melnā maģija amatieriem ir visur  ::  Radioamatieri, piemēram, novāra savas heterodīna spoles ūdenī, lai it kā norūdītu vara stiepli  ::

----------


## tvdx

ja ? :O un taa spolju vaariishana liidz ar ? ....
ok drosh nedrosh, savu 4.5 uH sspoli eju vaariit

----------


## tornislv

Vēl jau var trenēt C , tos uzlādējot un izlādējot ar noteiktas formas strāvas impulsu, pie tam mainot apkārtējās vides temperatūru - 24h -19C, 24h +85C;

----------


## normundss

> Vēl jau var trenēt C , tos uzlādējot un izlādējot ar noteiktas formas strāvas impulsu, pie tam mainot apkārtējās vides temperatūru - 24h -19C, 24h +85C;


 Kā fiziķim Tev vajadzētu zināt, ka eksperimentā mainīt vairākus parametrus vienlaicīgi nav labi   ::  . Papriekšu vajag noskaidrot vai vispār kaut kas mainās pielietojot vienu iedarbības veidu.  A to kā es zināšu vai efekts radies no saldēšanas vai no mikimausa formas strāvas impulsiem?  ::

----------


## osscar

Runājot par kondensatoriem - D.Self vienā rakstiņā samērījis THD @ 1khz @ 9V RMS ilgtermiņā - un atklājis, ka kondensatoru radītais THD krītas ilgtermiņā (runa iet par polipropilēnu) no 0.0008%  uz 0,0003% 18h laikā   ::   un dīvainākais ir tas, ka to pašu kondensatoru pieslēdzot pie mēraparatūras pēc 5 dienām - tas praktiski uzreiz sasniedz jauniegūto zemo THD līmeni. Pats autors uzdod jautājumu vai 10KHz "iesilda" kondensatoru 10x ātrāk ? diemžēl šajā rakstā nav tādas atbildes.  Vēl bija interesanta mērījumu sērija par rezistoru radītajiem harmoniskajiem kropļojumiem. Bet to tad pašam jālasa.

avots:

http://linearaudio.net/index.php

----------


## tornislv

Ieslēdzam pastiprinātāju. Nosēžamies tam priekšā Lotosa pozā. Pārskaitam čakras un sakām : Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
Pēc nedēļas mēram THD. Vēl pēc nedēļas mēra - sanitāri tev temperatūru, palātā.   ::

----------


## osscar

nu tā tas ir  ::  bet man bija interesanti palasīties. par rezistoriem vēl labāk - kā vienmēr - vislabākie izrādījās militāristu rezistori. ogleklis - vissliktākie....

----------


## normundss

Nu tad tā.  Lai izvairītos no tukšas filozofēšanas, kā arī no nedēļu garas sēdēšanas lotosa pozā, ir tapis C trenētājs uz TDA2003 bāzes:

Jāpadzenā daži elektrolīti, tad jāsalīdzina ar jauniem.  

Oskara minētā Doug Self raksta kopsavilkumā runa ir par poliestera kondiķiem.  Būs arī tie jāpamēģina padzenāt.  Pirmīt, kad mēģināju likt MKT 100n barošanas šunta keramikas vietā, man galīgi nepatika, kaut gan daudzi kā reiz šos rekomendē.  Varbūt kaut kas uzlabojas   ::  .

Bet dažiem rezistoriem atšķirības toč ir, vismaz Rf pozīcijā.  Ogleklis no metālfilmas atšķiras ka maz neliekas.  Man šajā čipampā labāk patīk ogleklis, jo tad neskan tik pareizi   ::

----------


## ddff

Meeriijumus studijaa!

ddff

----------


## JDat

> Meeriijumus studijaa!
> 
> ddff


 Mērījumu nebūs! Hifilītiķi baidās no mērījumiem.   ::

----------


## Didzis

normundss, tu esi ieguldījis tādu darbu un enerģiju, bet tam nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas, ja nav tehnisku mērjumu. Tas, ka kondensātora tips var atstāt iepaidu uz skaņu nav brīnums, bet nu visas tās kondensātoru trenēšanas ir pilnīgs murgs, murgs un vēlreiz murgs. Ja Tev ir tāda enerģija ņemties ar detaļu pielasīšanu, tad piedāvāju atbraukt pie manis ciemos un normāli ar mēraparātiem visu precīzi notestēt. Nu neiestāstīs man neviens, ka spektra analizātors neuzrādīs izmaiņas frekvenču raksturlīknē izmainot ieejas kondensātoru. Tāpat, kondensātoriem var nomērīt visus parametrus un pat intermodulācijas kropļojumus, Diožu komutācijas traucējumus barblokā smuki var redzēt ar oscilogrāfu, u.t.t. Cik saprotu, attiecīgu mēraparātu Tev nav, citādi šitā bezjēgā nedarbotos   ::  Tad nu es būtu gatavs noziedot kādu svētdienu lai izklīdinātu hufīliķu murgus. Jautājums tikai, vai Tu to gribi noskaidrot un saprast?  Pagaidām es vēl neesmu saticis un pat internetā redzējis kaut vienu hifīlīķi kurš būtu veicis tehniskus mērijumus. Visi baidās no mēraparātiem kā no uguns   ::  Davai pamērīsim to Tavu starpbloku vadu kapacitāti un skaņas avota un pastiprinātāja ieejas -izejas pretestību. Ka tik tur elementaāri neslēpkas vadu dažādākais skanējums   ::

----------


## normundss

> normundss, tu esi ieguldījis tādu darbu un enerģiju, bet tam nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas, ja nav tehnisku mērjumu.


 Tam gan es principiāli nepiekrītu. Mājas audio aparatūrai kritērijs ir viens un pilnīgi subjektīvs - patīk vai nepatīk. Tāpat kā attiecībā uz ēdieniem, dzērieniem un sievietēm.   ::  Mērījumi kā diagnostikas rīks nepieciešamības gadījumā - jā, protams.  Kā pašmērķis - garām, kamēr nav izgudrots veids kā tieši un objektīvi izmērīt mūzikas klausīšanās ietekmi uz cilvēka apziņu.

Nekādu dižo darbu jau arī tur neesmu ieguldījis. Dažas nedēļas pa brīvo laiku pabakstos pašizglītošanās nolūkos, lai saprastu kas no visādām audio komponenšu leģendām tiešām ietekmē skanējumu un kas nē.  Kad būs laiks, patrenēšu tos kondiķus uz ZINĀŠU vai ir skaņā atšķirība vai nav.  Un nevajadzēs izvēlēties vai ticēt vieniem vai otriem stāstiem.




> Tas, ka kondensātora tips var atstāt iepaidu uz skaņu nav brīnums, bet nu visas tās kondensātoru trenēšanas ir pilnīgs murgs, murgs un vēlreiz murgs. Ja Tev ir tāda enerģija ņemties ar detaļu pielasīšanu, tad piedāvāju atbraukt pie manis ciemos un normāli ar mēraparātiem visu precīzi notestēt. Nu neiestāstīs man neviens, ka spektra analizātors neuzrādīs izmaiņas frekvenču raksturlīknē izmainot ieejas kondensātoru. Tāpat, kondensātoriem var nomērīt visus parametrus un pat intermodulācijas kropļojumus, Diožu komutācijas traucējumus barblokā smuki var redzēt ar oscilogrāfu, u.t.t.


 Redzēt to visu var, bet cik lielā mērā mērījumu rezultātus var korelēt ar skanējuma niansēm?  Kaut kādā pamatlīmenī jau to var, bet kādā brīdī analīze atduras pret nepietiekamu izpratni par cilvēka dzirdes uztveri un apziņu.




> Cik saprotu, attiecīgu mēraparātu Tev nav, citādi šitā bezjēgā nedarbotos   Tad nu es būtu gatavs noziedot kādu svētdienu lai izklīdinātu hufīliķu murgus. Jautājums tikai, vai Tu to gribi noskaidrot un saprast?  Pagaidām es vēl neesmu saticis un pat internetā redzējis kaut vienu hifīlīķi kurš būtu veicis tehniskus mērijumus. Visi baidās no mēraparātiem kā no uguns


 Jā, labprāt aizbraukšu kad būšu savācis ciešami skanošu kombināciju.  Ceru, ka līdz aprīļa beigām sanāks pietiekami daudz brīva laika.  Mērīt kaut ko tāpat vien uz dullo neredzu jēgas.  Paskatīties, kādas atšķirības var atrast starp "vienkāršo" un "pielasīto" variantu - tur tiešām varētu mēģināt izdarīt kādus secinājumus, ja izdotos ko jēdzīgu samērīt.  
Piemēram, pats pamērot harmoniku spektru ar skaņas karti, varu atrast kaut kādas 1-2dB atšķirības augšējās harmonikās, kuru līmenis ir ap -110dB.  Tā var būt mērījumu kļūda, vai reāls efekts, vai blakus efekts kāda cita parametra izmaiņai, bet ja es to nevaru nepārprotami korelēt ar skanējuma izmaiņām, tad šāda mērījuma vērtība = 0.




> Davai pamērīsim to Tavu starpbloku vadu kapacitāti un skaņas avota un pastiprinātāja ieejas -izejas pretestību. Ka tik tur elementaāri neslēpkas vadu dažādākais skanējums


 Nu protams ka galvenokārt atšķirība ir vadu kapacitātē, vēl varbūt arī ekranējuma kvalitātē.  Kur tad es ko citu būtu apgalvojis?  Vads ar viszemāko kapacitāti (manā gadījumā 50cm garš ar kapacitāti ap 40pF/m pēc ražotāja datiem) skan visneitrālāk, kas ne vienmēr nozīmē vislabāk.  Vadus vispār es pieminēju tikai tāpēc, ka ir ļaudis, kas uzskata ka visi vadi skan vienādi.  Uz pastiprinātāja projektu jau tas īsti neattiecas.

----------


## Didzis

Ar kādu skaņukarti un programu Tu veici mērijumus? Es gan neticu, ka harmonika uz -110db var kā nebūt ietekmēt skaņu. Tas jau ir zem 0,001% kropļojumiem. Domāju, ka tā kondensātoru piemeklēšana drīzāk ietekmē frekvenču raksturlīkni un aktīvo elementu darba režīmus. Ja jau ir skaņukarte, tad vat frekvenču ralsturlīkni patestēt. Palaid kaut pink sweep un ar ausi klausies, kas skaņā izmainās   ::  Kantainu impulsu uz oscilogrāfa gan arī nenāk par sliktu papētīt.

----------


## ddff

> Tam gan es principiāli nepiekrītu. Mājas audio aparatūrai kritērijs ir viens un pilnīgi subjektīvs - patīk vai nepatīk. Tāpat kā attiecībā uz ēdieniem, dzērieniem un sievietēm.   Mērījumi kā diagnostikas rīks nepieciešamības gadījumā - jā, protams.  Kā pašmērķis - garām, kamēr nav izgudrots veids kā tieši un objektīvi izmērīt mūzikas klausīšanās ietekmi uz cilvēka apziņu.


 Tad nekavee laiku - sho kriteeriju var strauji izmainiit vienaa vai otraa virzienaa ar paaris pudeleem alus un, pavisam noteikti, paarsimts gramiem viskija.

ddff

----------


## normundss

> Ar kādu skaņukarti un programu Tu veici mērijumus? Es gan neticu, ka harmonika uz -110db var kā nebūt ietekmēt skaņu. Tas jau ir zem 0,001% kropļojumiem. Domāju, ka tā kondensātoru piemeklēšana drīzāk ietekmē frekvenču raksturlīkni un aktīvo elementu darba režīmus. Ja jau ir skaņukarte, tad vat frekvenču ralsturlīkni patestēt. Palaid kaut pink sweep un ar ausi klausies, kas skaņā izmainās   Kantainu impulsu uz oscilogrāfa gan arī nenāk par sliktu papētīt.


 Mērīju ar E-MU 0404 USB, kas ir tīri normāls aparāts. Programma gan diezgan aprobežota, brīvā RMAA (RightMark Audio Analyzer) versija. Visu mēru 24bit/96kHz režīmā.
Es arī neticu ka šādi mērījumi ataino skanējuma izmaiņas, tāpēc tos šeit neprezentēju.  Diezgan droši, ka atšķirība ir kaut kur citur nevis harmoniku spektrā. Kopējais THD mainās 0,0025%-0,003% robežās, arī šeit neredzu būtiskas kopsakarības ar skanējuma izmaiņām.

Kopš izmetu kondensatorus no signāla ķēdēm, frekvenču raksturlīkne ir pilnīgi plakana (+-0,02dB) 20-30000Hz (ja var ticēt skaņu kartei par šādu precizitāti).

Tie šunta kondensatori drīzāk maina barošanas avota iekšējo pretestību augstajās frekvencēs. Skaņas atšķirības varētu būt skaidrojamas ar atšķirībām kondensatoru ESL, DF (dissipation factor), DA (dielectric absorption) un citos parametros kuru tehnisko ietekmi es izvērtēt nespēju. Tā ka pielasīšana uz ausi ir efektīvākā man pieejamā tūnēšanas metode.

Pink sweep uz ausi klausīties diez vai būs kāda jēga - nav bijusi evolucionāra neieciešamība atpazīt šādas skaņas.  Sievietes balsi vai lapu čabēšanu - tur cita lieta.  Kas nevarēja piemērotu mātīti pa gabalu atpazīt vai no lāča savlaicīgi aizmukt, ātri vien izmira.  Pink sweep nianšu nesaklausīšana diez vai kādu ir nogalinājusi   :: 

Kantainos signālus varētu paskatīties, bet no skaņu kartes neko pietiekami kantainu nevar dabūt ārā.  No vācu ebaya brauc signālu ģenerators, kad būs klāt, tad arī paskatīšu.

----------


## normundss

> Tad nekavee laiku - sho kriteeriju var strauji izmainiit vienaa vai otraa virzienaa ar paaris pudeleem alus un, pavisam noteikti, paarsimts gramiem viskija.


 To var darīt, bet nekad nevar paredzēt tieši kurā virzienā tas izmainīsies   ::

----------


## normundss

Uztaisīju radiatora konceptuālu prototipu no 22mm mīkstā kapara ūdensvada caurules.  Pie lodēšanas tehnoloģijas un vizuālā smukuma vēl jāpiestrādā, bet principā sanāca apmēram kā biju iedomājies   ::  



Cauruļu apakšgalus nedaudz saplacināju skrūvspīlēs, lai būtu lielāks virsmas kontakts ar vara plāksni. Pēc lodēšanas iebāzu stobrus HCl+H2O2 kodināšanas šķīdumā lai kļūst tīri un spīdīgi, kā rezultātā notecējusī lodalva arī tika drusku korodēta, bet paši lodējumi ir ok.
Stobru augšgalus no ārpuses nopūtu ar akrila laku no baloniņa, lai nepaliek pleķaini. Drusku gan pārcentos un sanāca notecējums.  Akrils laikam nav tas labākais materiāls ko uz radiatora likt, siltumā mīksts paliek.  Ja šitādu konstrukciju kādreiz taisīšu lielākam ampam, būs jāiepērk cietāka laka.

Radiators darbībā, tagad ar izolācijas plāksni (iepriekš bija neizolēts):



Kā rādās, konvekcija strādā diezgan labi.  Ja bez trubām plāksnes temperatūra pie čipa  bija ap 60 grādu C, tad tagad līdzīgā skaļumā klausoties:
Čipa korpusa temperatūra ap 39 C
Kapara plāksnes temperatūra blakus čipam ap 34 C
Izejošā gaisa temperatūra stobru galā ap 32 C
Telpā gaisa temperatūra 23,4 C

Vajadzēs kaut kad pieskrūvēt jaudas rezistoru un paskatīties, cik grādus uz vatu šī konstrukcija spēj nodzesēt.  Ātrais aptuvenais rēķins - ja pieņem, ka termālā pretestība starp čipu un radiatoru ir kādi 0,5 C/W, čipa izkliedētā jauda varētu būt (39-34)/0,5=10W.  Radiatoram tad pretestība varētu būt (34-23,4)/10=1,06 C/W.  Pietiekami normāli priekš izmēra ap 27x55x150 mm (neskaitot kājiņu).  Un galvenais, nav tās apnikušās ribas, var visādus interesantus konstrukcijas risinājumus veidot.

Izmaksas arī sanāk pieņemamas - caurule 6Ls/m x 0,3m = 1,80Ls. 5mm vara plāksne 600x50mm no Latvijas Metāla kādreiz izmaksāja ap 12Ls. 50x70mm gabals sanāk 1,40Ls.  Tikpat labi te varētu būt 2-3mm bieza plāksne, kas būtu uz pusi lētāk (cena ir pēc svara).  Vēl kādi santīmi gāzei, lodalvai un lakai, sanāk ap 4Ls + pāris stundas darba.  Ja piešaujas, noteikti varētu daudz ātrāk šādus brīnumus salodēt.

----------


## osscar

Interesants radiators - kādus 4 šādus ārā no korpusa un būs kā titāniks  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Varēji jau divstobrenes vietā čipampa plāksni pa taisno pie ūdensvada lodēt (labāk ar cietlodi). Pie reizes būtu mazāki tēriņi boilera sildīšanai.   ::  
Bet vispār - ūdens dzese ir ļoti efektīva un mājas apstākļos daudz labāka par putekļu dzenāšanu ar ventilatoru.

----------


## Isegrim

> būs kā titāniks


 Šķiet, ar to kas nelabs notika, ja atceros...  ::

----------


## tornislv

Vakar ātri sametu uz poļu PCB vienu čipampa kanālu, nolēmu pārbaudīt ekstrēmā režīmā - pie Ub +/- 40V. It kā strādā, bet silts gan pat tukšgaitā. Normund, tev arī jamie ir silti miera stāvoklī?

----------


## osscar

Kāda slodze ? tavam? man lmka ar 32V +- nesilst pat samērā skaļi klausoties...nu bet 40 V ir par daudz nedaudz. Kāds čips tev?

----------


## normundss

> būs kā titāniks 
> 
> 
>  Šķiet, ar to kas nelabs notika, ja atceros...


 Pārgāja ūdens dzeses režīmā   ::

----------


## tornislv

Osscar,
LM3886, izolētajā korpusā, bez slodzes, tukšgaitā ir pasilts. Tas nozīmē, ka pēc minūtes jau sāk grūti palikt rokā turēt ... Jāpaskatās, vai neģenerē, es ar savu 2MHz oscīli moš nemaz neredzu  :: 
Nedaudz par daudz tas ir, bet gribējās paprovēt, vai strādās  ::

----------


## normundss

Man LM3886 arī tukšgaitā silst, bez radiatora pat karst.  Ampa patērētā strāva tukšgaitā (būtībā čipa miera strāva) man ir ap 42mA (pēc datu lapas typical=40mA), tā ka ar +-26V barošanu sanāk ap 2W izkliedēt. θja = 43C/W, tā ka bez radiatora tukšgaitā mikrenes korpuss sanāk gandrīz 90 C virs gaisa temperatūras.

Ar 40V barošanu vajadzēs niknu radiatoru un ne mazāk kā 8 omu skaļruņus. RTFM datasheeta 14.lpp un 18.lpp.

----------


## normundss

> Osscar,
> Jāpaskatās, vai neģenerē, es ar savu 2MHz oscīli moš nemaz neredzu


 Piebāz klāt kādu AM radioaparātu, uzreiz būs skaidrs   ::

----------


## tornislv

Nu, man te mēraparātu visādu ir biezā slānī, nemaz AM uztvērēju nevajag. Tikai slinkums tos visus slēgt klāt. Galvenokārt, protams, TV diapazons tiek mērīts  ::

----------


## tornislv

Mans fiksais čipamps  :: 
http://www.uldis.info/2011/04/14/a-quick-chipamp/

----------


## normundss

Nu un kā skan salīdzinot ar Sony?   ::

----------


## tornislv

tik tālu netiku, lai klausītos, šodien saskrēja papīra darbi, KP plosās, EPL likumu taisās vērt vaļā...

----------


## normundss

Tā nu lēnā garā bakstoties par spīti pavasarim un saskrējušajiem darbiem, ir izveidojies šāds rezultāts.  It kā skan diezgan normāli, bet īsti kaifā tomēr nav.  Kad sanāks brīvāks brīdis, pamērīšu kropļus ar skaņu karti.  Uz ausi klausoties - skan pārāk pareizi lai būtu interesanti.  
Kaut kur apziņas tumšākajos nostūros grozās doma, ka jāpieliek priekšā lampu buferis.  Vienīgi laika pašlaik nav šādam eksperimentam.



Tā kā es eksperimentēju ar dažādu tipu rezistoriem un kondensatoriem dažās pozīcijās, tad te arī konkrēti tipi.  Kas nav norādīts, tas ir pagrābts kas bija pie rokas.
R3 - Dale RN55 (metālfilma)
R4 - 1206 PANASONIC metal film ERA8AEB223V
C1,C3,C4,C6 - Vishay Roederstein MKP1837 sērija
C2,C5 - Panaconic FC


R1,R2,R7,R8 - 0,5W carbon comp
R3-R6 - 2W MOX
C1-C8 - polipropilēna X2 suppression kondensatori
C9-C12 - Nichicon FW (tādi bija krājumos, citādus nemēģināju)
C13,C14 - Wima MKP10
Transformators - 2x24V 300VA Noratel
Barošana sanāk ap +-33V.

----------


## Mosfet

Vai ,cienijamais autors, nevarētu paskaidrot pirmā shēma C3R5, C8R6 otrā shēma R1c7, R2C8, C13R7 C14R8 nozīmes?

Otrā shēma liels FAIL  ir C1 un C2 slēgums. Arī pirmā shēma nav bez izņēmumiem.

----------


## Zigis

> Vai ,cienijamais autors, nevarētu paskaidrot pirmā shēma C3R5, C8R6 otrā shēma R1c7, R2C8, C13R7 C14R8 nozīmes?


 Nu šo jautājumu teorētiski nav vērts cilāt. Man zinami vismaz divi pasaules kari un neskaitāmi vietēja rakstura konflikti, izcēlušies dēļ šiem. Autors, CarlosFM, tos nosauca par snuberiem (dēļ nosaukuma arī vismaz viens pasaules karš bijis savulaik), it kā samazinot barbloka izejas pretestību, mehānismu kā un aprēķinus tur noslēpumā.
daudzi izmēģinājuši, it kā stipri palīdzot čipampam, citi savukārt nejūt efektu.

Normundss, ja jau izmēģini visus interneta mītus, noteikti notestē tā paša Karlosa čipampu ar kārtu mazākiem atgriezeniskās saites rezistoriem

----------


## Jurkins

1/2*PI*R4*C7 = ..? Izteikšu minējumu, ka izvadus R4 un C7 vajag apsudrabot (kailam pilnmēness naktī biezā meža vidū vardarbīgā nāvē bojā gājuša pīļknābja galvaskausā  :: ), lai labāk izpaustos skinefekts.
Upsss, un R4 jābūt 2W.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, HI-END ir reliģija un tur laikam neko nepadarīsi. Viens "sludinātājs" kautko saver un "draudze" dara  pakaļ  ::

----------


## normundss

> Vai ,cienijamais autors, nevarētu paskaidrot pirmā shēma C3R5, C8R6 otrā shēma R1c7, R2C8, C13R7 C14R8 nozīmes?


 Barošanas blokā R1c7, R2C8 ir snuberi, kas slāpē diožu pārslēgšanās impulsu zvanīšanu.  Pārējie RC samazina barošanas avota _impedance_ augstās frekvencēs. 




> Otrā shēma liels FAIL  ir C1 un C2 slēgums. Arī pirmā shēma nav bez izņēmumiem.


 Konkrētāk par C1 un C2 FAIL varētu paskaidrot?  To slēgums ir praktiski kā National Semiconductor application note http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1849.pdf. 
Par RC ķēdēm tur arī ir minēts: CS7, CS8 act in conjunction with RS1 and RS2 to decouple the large electrolytic capacitors and reduce impedance.

----------


## normundss

> Vai ,cienijamais autors, nevarētu paskaidrot pirmā shēma C3R5, C8R6 otrā shēma R1c7, R2C8, C13R7 C14R8 nozīmes?
> 
> 
>  Nu šo jautājumu teorētiski nav vērts cilāt. Man zinami vismaz divi pasaules kari un neskaitāmi vietēja rakstura konflikti, izcēlušies dēļ šiem. Autors, CarlosFM, tos nosauca par snuberiem (dēļ nosaukuma arī vismaz viens pasaules karš bijis savulaik), it kā samazinot barbloka izejas pretestību, mehānismu kā un aprēķinus tur noslēpumā.
> daudzi izmēģinājuši, it kā stipri palīdzot čipampam, citi savukārt nejūt efektu.
> 
> Normundss, ja jau izmēģini visus interneta mītus, noteikti notestē tā paša Karlosa čipampu ar kārtu mazākiem atgriezeniskās saites rezistoriem


 Jā, CarlosFM snuberu karus iekš diyaudio es redzēju.  Nedomāju ka barošanas avota izejas pretestība augstākās frekvencēs ir kaut kas dikti noslēpumains un neaprēķināms.  Drīzāk grūtības varētu sagādāt konkrēto C un R parametru detalizēta nomērīšana.

Tomēr lai cik neticami dažiem tas izskatās, pamatā manai šī brīža shēmai ir National Semiconductor datu lapas un application notes.

----------


## ansius

jā tikai NS apnote snuberā ir 1R nevis 3R3... vai tiešām tev loģika normund pazudusi HI-END reliģijas dziļumos? kas notiek ar C, ja tu viņam virknē ieslēdz pretestību? un kā mainās šo pretestības lielumu mainot? Un kāpēc vispār tu ir pretestība? tad kad varēsi uz šiem jautājumiem PAMATOTI atbildēt, tad vari sludināt šādas idejas, ja nē, tad labākais ko tu vari darīt ir copy / paste 1:1 no datulapām un apnotes... pie tam snuberu efektu var ļoti labi nomērīt... taču tam ir kāda jēga tikai pie korektas konstrukcijas un laba PCB, montāžas un tad kad elementāras glupības ir izskaustas.

----------


## Mosfet

Ja gribam kautko slāpēt ar RC ķedi tad tā jāliek ir PARALĒLI diodei, kaut gan pasaule jau sen lieto maigas pārslēgšanas diodes, tur kur tas ir nepieciešams Pie 50Hz lietojot šīs diodes no RC ķēdes jēgas ir maza. Ta par izejas RC ķēdēm barošnas blokā, kā jebkuram filtram tam ir sava rezonanses frekvence jo šeit ir komplekss LRC un to visu var nomērīt un smuki aprēķināt  Tad piemeklē RC konstanti un ievieto shēma un atkal mēra, nevis likt uz dullo, jo kaut kur tas ir redzēts. Ta piemetot uz papīra pagaidām tavas vērtības ir diezgan   ::  garām. Par tiem diviem kondensatoriem Ja vari paskaidro kāda jēga turēt C1 zem sprieguma, loģiski to novieto aiz slēdža, bet būtība, jau ir ka tur prasās YC tipa filtrs, tāds kāds ir Tev C2C4 . Ja C2 ir domats kā dzirksteļu slapētājs slēdzim ta virknē jāliek ir R. Un minētā shēma, pateicoties C2 nepārtraukti   caur transformatoru plūst strāva, patērē to un priekš kam?

----------


## Didzis

Hi-END strāvas patēriņs, aparatūras gabarīti, svars un cena nav svarīgi. Ja "mācītājs "teica, ka shēmai jabūt tādai. tad draudze klausa bez ierunām   ::   Ja godīgi, tad vispār nesaprotu, ko var tik traki satraukties par tiem diožu komutācijas traucējumiem. Kād ir pamērijis to amplitūdu? Piemēram, Priboj lampinieka tiem traucējumiem izejā amplitūda mērāma milivoltos, bet izejas spriegums skaņai sasniedz 25V Ja diodēm paraleli uzmet kondensatorus, tad vispar nevar nomerīt  traucējumus, jo trokšņi un fons ir lielāki. Nu jā HI_ENDisti jau neko nemēra un oscilogrāfs ir viņu lielākais bieds  ::

----------

